# Casey Anthony found Not Guilty



## Blackrose16 (Jul 5, 2011)

> Casey Anthony Trial: Not Guilty Verdict of Murder
> 
> Casey Anthony was found not guilty of Tuesday of killing her 2-year-old daughter Caylee, but guilty of providing false information to law enforcement.
> 
> ...






She should have been charged for something a lot more this is ridiculous


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 5, 2011)

She may have gotten off the hook in court.

But just like with OJ Simpson, everyone knows and will always know she did it.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2011)

Just saw this on t.v.
My mom was screaming what the fuck?

To be honest I had my doubts she did it, but then again I'm *very ignorant* of the case in the first place. Apparently the evidence was overwhelming.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2011)

Her defense attorney was damn near about to moon walk out of the room.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2011)

In before Only in America.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Jul 5, 2011)

at least you know when you want to get off for murder live in Florida


----------



## Berserk (Jul 5, 2011)

Guilty of lying to police.
Not guilty of murder or related charges.

Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 5, 2011)

At least I'll know now not to rely on anyone's judgements but mine. What a crock of shit. 

At least I know where I can go and murder somebody and get away with it.


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 5, 2011)

What? Not guilty?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a grave injustice. Her lies and actions surrounding her daughters disappearance were the smoking gun. I'm astounded at how this could have happened.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet she can't wait to get out to the clubs and start partying in celebration... again.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2011)

Jose Baez just said that Caylee passed on prematurely and that Casey did not murder her child.

Where the fuck's my GalaxyRyoma?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 5, 2011)

This is why single mothers are bad for their kids and society in general


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 5, 2011)

PureWIN said:


> I bet she can't wait to get out to the clubs and start partying in celebration... again.



Bella vita!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 5, 2011)

Isn't she a sociopath?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> This is a grave injustice. Her lies and actions surrounding her daughters disappearance were the smoking gun. I'm astounded at how this could have happened.



Her being a full BS liar and the 31 day escapades were the biggest alarms goign off in my mind. Not to mention her not paying her defense iirc.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not really surprised considering the prosecution went off the deep end with their "Casey Anthony is a dirty slut" tactic. Didn't help that her father was sketchy as fuck. Still, most fucked up family in America?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope now people will stop talking about this trial and actually focus on things of importance.

The prosecution didn't have the evidence to prove its case and thus she is not guilty.  That's how our justice system works and how it _should_ work.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 5, 2011)

She may have been found not guilty but this case will always be like an albatross around her neck.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I hope now people will stop talking about this trial and actually focus on things of importance.
> 
> The prosecution didn't have the evidence to prove its case and thus she is not guilty.  That's how our justice system works and how it _should_ work.



Easy to run your mouth when it wasn't somebody you know/love that got fucked over right?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jul 5, 2011)

i know if my chlid was missing for an hour i would be a wreck, i would even want to listen to the radio let alone go out and party to music. Lies on top of lies and she still gets off


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2011)

Singing trolololol all the way home.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I hope now people will stop talking about this trial and actually focus on things of importance.
> 
> The prosecution didn't have the evidence to prove its case and thus she is not guilty.  That's how our justice system works and how it _should_ work.



The funny part is people are gonna spend a week going on about how she should have been convicted because she was obviously guilty, without actually knowing anything about the case other than what has been presented by sensationalist  news programs.



DremolitoX said:


> Easy to run your mouth when it wasn't somebody you know/love that got fucked over right?



Not only easy, but appropriate. It's important to never let emotions become too much a part of the justice system.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Easy to run your mouth when it wasn't somebody you know/love that got fucked over right?



Gotcha, so we should convict people without evidence when its my loved one who was killed?  Makes perfect sense.



Lamb said:


> The funny part is people are gonna spend a week going on about how she should have been convicted because she was obviously guilty, without actually knowing anything about the case other than what has been presented by sensationalist  news programs.



You mean we can't make valid judgments on a case based on snippets of evidence and testimony we see in between commercials for swiffer wet jets?  Not in my America.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Even if I think the verdict here is wrong, I can take solace in knowing how much this is going to piss off Nancy Grace and her bitch-face.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2011)

There was a shit load of perjury in dat dere case I'll tell you what


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 5, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Jose Baez, Casey's defense attorney, gave a rather eloquent speech summarizing his views on the case and America in general.
> 
> "We need to abolish the death penalty, *it's disgusting*."
> 
> ...



**


----------



## firefist (Jul 5, 2011)

the death penalty is disgusting.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 5, 2011)

So she lied to the police but didn't kill Caylee. Yeah.


----------



## Mael (Jul 5, 2011)

Firefist said:


> the death penalty is disgusting.



That's cute, but I'd wish I'd get a more elaborate statement from Jose instead of a little quip.

As for this case, shit...since OJ I can't help but feel shaky.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 5, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> So she lied to the police but didn't kill Caylee. Yeah.



"Innocent until proven guilty."

Are these words new to you?


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nancy Grace is fucking pissed


----------



## Darc (Jul 5, 2011)

Let her walk out the courts free, we'll catch that bitch in the streets, real justice.

Also, can we all boycott Casey Anthony's inevitable book deal?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> So she lied to the police but didn't kill Caylee. Yeah.



Unless the lie they caught her in was "did you kill Caylee" I don't see what your point is.

If I lie to the cops about what flavor of gum I'm chewing I'm suddenly guilty of whatever crime they happen to be investigating?


----------



## geG (Jul 5, 2011)

Who cares, when the next little white girl goes missing or dies everyone will forget all about this


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 5, 2011)

Unable to determine time of death, cause of death, the prosecution was crippled presenting its argument. Whether Casey was indeed guilty or not, she's going to be living with a large burden on her back. That this child of hers died without even seeing anything of the world.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 5, 2011)

Rob said:


> "Innocent until proven guilty."
> 
> Are these words new to you?





Tsukiyomi said:


> Unless the lie they caught her in was "did you kill Caylee" I don't see what your point is.
> 
> If I lie to the cops about what flavor of gum I'm chewing I'm suddenly guilty of whatever crime they happen to be investigating?


I personally think she probably killed the kid but yeah under the justice system there isn't enough concrete evidence against her.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 5, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Not only easy, but appropriate. It's important to never let emotions become too much a part of the justice system.





Tsukiyomi said:


> Gotcha, so we should convict people without evidence when its my loved one who was killed?  Makes perfect sense.



Playing by the rules isn't always the right thing to do. I hope your idealism fucks you over some day.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 5, 2011)

Funny how it used to be "guilty until proven innocent."


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> This is a grave injustice. Her lies and actions surrounding her daughters disappearance were the smoking gun. I'm astounded at how this could have happened.



The outcome was based on actual evidence presented by the prosecution rather than personal beliefs on what took place.

They should have went for a lesser charge instead of risking it all for the death penalty. 

Wonder what will happen now for casey after alienating her family with the sexual abuse allegations.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 5, 2011)

the evidence is just vague in this case, I hope there will be justice for this little girl. 

I suspect that we will never know who truly killed this little girl, but the people watching this trial have been swayed easily because of their emotions. 

The problem comes from the bad science and the vague evidence made this a very bad case for both sides. 

I don't think Casey's parents will allow her to return home, too many things were said and those relationships might be completely severed.

____

Can the world focus on the 13 year old boy who was left to die locked up in cage.



^ this boy.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 5, 2011)

Yea, kinda had a feeling this'd happen. Prosecution didn't have enough evidence that Casey did it. We can't just rely on our gut feelings and instincts for jail sentencing, otherwise every guy who looks like some murderer, child molester, etc would get convicted in a flash.

I just wonder, if Casey didn't do it, then who did? 

Oh well, guess we can soon expect to see a book of hers titled, "If I did it: Casey Anthony edition"


----------



## Lamb (Jul 5, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Playing by the rules isn't always the right thing to do. I hope your idealism fucks you over some day.


You just sound bitter, buddy. It's not idealism, it's logic. The fact of the matter is "the right thing to do", wasn't to find Casey Anthony guilty, but to find her not guilty due to the incompetency of the prosecution who stupidly pressed for murder without any evidence of intent. In fact, you're naive to even think that the prosecution was doing the right thing by seeking the death penalty in the first place.


silenceofthelambs said:


> Funny how it used to be "guilty until proven innocent."



I'm trying to figure out if you're making a joke, or just got them mixed up.


Ice Cream said:


> The outcome was based on actual evidence presented by the prosecution rather than personal beliefs on what took place.
> 
> They should have went for a lesser charge instead of risking it all for the death penalty.
> 
> Wonder what will happen now for casey after alienating her family with the sexual abuse allegations.



But there's no way that would have been news, who wants to watch excerpts from a criminal negligence or a child abuse trial? And believe you me, neither of those have the possibility of furthering any DA's career. You gotta shoot big, to win big, baby.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't believe this. What the fuck....


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 5, 2011)

In before it must be the mans fault.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Blackrose16 (Jul 5, 2011)

This has crime scene photos


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Can the world focus on the 13 year old boy who was left to die locked up in cage.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this boy.



 Oh my god.



> The investigation uncovered horrific things happened in that “home.” According to authorities, Christian had been removed from school long before he died. He had been regularly beaten (punched in the front, side and back of his head), deprived of food, kept naked except for a diaper, and, for much of the last year of his life, kept inside and chained to the top of a dog cage by his hands (they used 7 locks).
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Jul 5, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Oh my god.



I still don't understand why we don't set examples and stage public executions of people such as these.

Rehabilitation is a waste.

As for this, personally I felt this was a case that got a lot more national attention than deserved.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjSTK_6_n94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sora (Jul 5, 2011)

what a twist


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2011)

great tits on that girl casey, hopefully she does playboy

and oj didn't kill noone


----------



## Toreno (Jul 5, 2011)

This is our last hope, but in all honesty I didn't care about this case...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 5, 2011)

What a load of shit this bitch should be hanged for what she did to her daughter .


----------



## Rosie (Jul 5, 2011)

What the fuck....

First the 2000 Presidential election, now this. Florida, I am disappoint


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Playing by the rules isn't always the right thing to do. I hope your idealism fucks you over some day.



I see so what is right is to throw the rules out the window to coincide with an emotional gut reaction to something?

You _really_ want a justice system that functions that way?

Ever heard the phrase "its better to let 10 guilty men go free than imprison an innocent one"?  The justice system works the way it does for a good reason, to minimize the risk of wrongfully imprisoning someone.  That is how it should work even if it means that sometimes the guilty go free.


----------



## geG (Jul 5, 2011)

Since I haven't paid any attention to this case, what exactly has everyone so convinced she did it? Is there any evidence other than her suspiciously lying to the police?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> Since I haven't paid any attention to this case, what exactly has everyone so convinced she did it? Is there any evidence other than her suspiciously lying to the police?



Waiting 31 days to report her daughter missing.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2011)

Rosie said:


> What the fuck....
> 
> First the 2000 Presidential election, now this. Florida, I am disappoint



You know thats almost an eleven year gap right?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm pretty much in the same boat Geg is in. I would see stuff on Nancy Grace, talking about how bad she was, and that she was definately the one who done it. But I don't know.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

i live here in orlando an its like time has foze, everyone is shocked


----------



## John Connor (Jul 5, 2011)

this chick knows how to party


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2011)

do people in orlando think casey is a squirter?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe Casey did kill her, now if it was accidental or on purpose is something else.

However I do feel she should've been charged on aggravated child abuse, a lot of the testimony and evidence supported her not really being around for her, along with her actions during Caylee's disappearance.

There's reasonable doubt to if she murdered her child, but her being an unfit/uncaring mother is plain to see.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 5, 2011)

What a fucking travesty.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> Since I haven't paid any attention to this case, what exactly has everyone so convinced she did it? Is there any evidence other than her suspiciously lying to the police?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GSQK0XO08U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww2sUueMcVI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ebTAc1dvsY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHk9qxAg0ic&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi3GvJJactk&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhkC9V9rzas&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




bigduo209 said:


> I believe Casey did kill her, now if it was accidental or on purpose is something else.
> 
> However I do feel she should've been charged on aggravated child abuse, a lot of the testimony and evidence supported her not really being around for her, along with her actions during Caylee's disappearance.
> 
> There's reasonable doubt to if she murdered her child, but her being an unfit/uncaring mother is plain to see.



exactly


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 5, 2011)

her father should be charged for faking her murder right? and he's a police officer at that


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> do people in orlando think casey is a squirter?



i wouldnt touch that bitch with a stick, muchless my cock, so i wouldnt know


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 5, 2011)

This is what happens when the media grabs hold of a court case and makes a circus out of it. They run headlines like "TOT MOM IS A LIAR" and "JUSTICE FOR CAYLEE!" and then hand the reigns over to psychopaths like Nancy Grace who have no issue damning a person before a verdict is found and then all the people at home watching it become convinced they're guilty too.

Then it becomes a witch hunt as opposed to a trial and the mobs and mobs of bloodthirsty viewers flip their shit when they don't get their sentence.

Is she guilty? Most likely. Can it be proven? No. And therefore the proper verdict was found.

Take notes, people, because this is how a trial SHOULD be conducted. Trials like this, while maybe not always putting the guilty behind bars, do however make sure that the innocent are not being locked up by mistake (which I believe is more important).


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't even know this case existed until like a week ago. Thank God I don't bother with U.S. media. I mean, I can see how this would be important news at the local level but to grab national headlines week after week as it has apparently done is just too much.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't wait to tune into Nancy Grace tonight.


----------



## Friday (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know how this woman can live with herself. If it were truly on accident, I would've prepared the rope for myself. I would never tease a child by letting them into this world for a couple of years and then kill them prematurely. 

This case makes me so upset. It's very emotional, but Casey is so selfish. 

Damn fucking lawyers. After this case he has probably made enough money to retire and feed like two generations of his offspring. 

I AM SO DISAPPOINTED!! THE EVIDENCE WAS OVERWHELMING!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> I didn't even know this case existed until like a week ago. Thank God I don't bother with U.S. media. I mean, I can see how this would be important news at the local level but to grab national headlines week after week as it has apparently done is just too much.



she murdered her own 2yr old daughter in cold blood, so she could party


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 5, 2011)

Friday said:


> I AM SO DISAPPOINTED!! THE EVIDENCE WAS OVERWHELMING!!



Implying there was evidence.



shyakugaun said:


> she murdered her own 2yr old daughter in cold blood, so she could party



The 12 jurors responsible for coming up with a verdict in this case disagree with you and I don't believe it needs to be said that they knew more about this case than you think you do.


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 5, 2011)

I love how angry everyone is with this when people get away with more severe murders every day anyways.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 5, 2011)

Justice will be served...with a bone saw.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 5, 2011)

Its quite obvious why she is getting away with it, its because they liked how she looked.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 5, 2011)

if she killed her child - well lets say things have a way to come around.

if she didn't kill her child, well then she is one terrible mother, partying and having fun while her child was missing. and why would she lie when it's about her child. to me she just cares about herself and saving her ass than whatever happened to her daughter. even if she is innocent, which i very highly doubt she is , she is disgusting.


----------



## geG (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> she murdered her own 2yr old daughter in cold blood, so she could party



That's no excuse for a national media circus.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> Implying there was evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> The 12 jurors responsible for coming up with a verdict in this case disagree with you and I don't believe it needs to be said that they knew more about this case than you think you do.



LOL, ive been following this case for 3yrs, i live 15 minutes away from the Anthony house, with all the things the jurors were not allowed to see, im sure i know far more, these 12 people were dumb as fuck, didnt have balls to convict her


----------



## Andrew (Jul 5, 2011)

Casey Anthony on the same Day she was leaving court:



Casey: "Lol, Now I can party and have sex. After I get my next baby, I'm gonna have to go and drown a bitch."


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> That's no excuse for a national media circus.



Media gonna media.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> That's no excuse for a national media circus.



screw the circus, all i know is a murderous whore got away with murder 




Super Mike said:


> Media gonna media.




this


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> LOL, ive been following this case for 3yrs, i live 15 minutes away from the Anthony house, with all the things the jurors were not allowed to see, im sure i know far more, these 12 people were dumb as fuck, didnt have balls to convict her



That's a cool story, bro.

Doesn't change the fact that you don't know shit about the case and that you're just another typical Nancy Grance viewer crying out for blood. Perhaps you should move to a country where the law is run on the "guilty until proven innocent" system so that you're more likely to see people killed for whatever you think they've done wrong.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 5, 2011)

If parents knew they could kill their child like this and get away with it, belts would be a thing of the past...


----------



## Deweze (Jul 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> That's no excuse for a national media circus.



Since when do they need an excuse, this shit isn't new


----------



## Deweze (Jul 5, 2011)

It does sicken me that no one will pay, but we as a society have built up our legal system to this, and im more proud of it then ever. 200 years ago she would have been hung or shot within 1 week, now we spend the time and money we as a 1st world country deserve to give to every member of our country.

All in all it was an interesting trial and one that will be looked back on for awhile


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> That's no excuse for a national media circus.



Michael Jackson, Laci Peterson, Casey Anthony, etc.

It shouldn't be surprising anymore that the media will latch on to whatever big murder comes along.

But like the poster a few pages back said, this was far from the only child murder that's gone on in the past 3 years.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 5, 2011)

I always read headlines about some casey anthony trial, never cared about it. In the end, it's nothing worthy of national attention, just a nice distraction from actual news.



shyakugaun said:


> LOL, ive been following this case for 3yrs, i live 15 minutes away from the Anthony house, with all the things the jurors were not allowed to see, im sure i know far more, these 12 people were dumb as fuck, didnt have balls to convict her



Oh yes, I'm sure you had access to all the police reports, testimonies and crime scene evidence because you live 15 minutes away from their home, as opposed the jury.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> That's a cool story, bro.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that you don't know shit about the case and that you're just another typical Nancy Grance viewer crying out for blood. Perhaps you should move to a country where the law is run on the "guilty until proven innocent" system so that you're more likely to see people killed for whatever you think they're guilty of.



Nancy Grace ? I heard about this case before it went National, i live in *Orlando*, us localers knew about this case wether we wanted to or not, one flip to channel 3 6 or 7 is all i need for local coverage, or even a simple walk outside, i can drive to the scene were she launched her body on the side of the road. Anyway fuck off , any reasonable person could put 2 an 2 together


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure you had access to all the police reports, testimonies and crime scene evidence because you live 15 minutes away from their home, as opposed the jury.



Don't you know? He was allowed to watch Nancy Grace, a constant stream of evidence that the jury was not allowed access to. He should know every detail about this case, he hasn't missed an episode!




shyakugaun said:


> Nancy Grace ? I heard about this case before it went National, i live in *Orlando*, us localers knew about this case wether we wanted to or not, one flip to channel 3 6 or 7 is all i need for local coverage, i can drive to the scene were she launched her body on the side of the road.



Implying your channel 3, 6 and 7 wasn't the exact same thing as Nancy Grace.



shyakugaun said:


> Anyway fuck off , any reasonable person could put 2 an 2 together



No, because resonable people don't convict someone of murder because of some circumstantial evidence and because "it makes sense if you put 2 and 2 together". Reasonable people give someone their innocence until it can be proven beyond reasonable doubt that they're guilty.

Only retards and imbreds think someone should be given the death penalty because it seems like they commited murder.

Enjoy your witch hunt, bro.


----------



## Kiachan (Jul 5, 2011)

Wait she's Not Guilty...what the hell!


----------



## Koi (Jul 5, 2011)

DAMN.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 5, 2011)

Caylee's skeletal remains were found in woods near the Anthony family home with Fucken  *duct tape* dangling from her skull. Its quite clear that she did it. Then She gets a tattoo and was playing "spin the bottle" while her dead child was in the trunk. Are you fucken kidding me?

The Verdict: "Awww, she has a B- size bra and a nice ass. I'm going over to party at her place next week, So she is innocent!!!!!"


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2011)

People think she got off because of how she looked? Lol?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2011)

oj didn't even have rocking tits


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I always read headlines about some casey anthony trial, never cared about it. In the end, it's nothing worthy of national attention, just a nice distraction from actual news.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I'm sure you had access to all the police reports, testimonies and crime scene evidence because you live 15 minutes away from their home, as opposed the jury.



police reports yes, testimonies yes, visual in depth look at crime scene photos no, but they've been detailed so no need to, do you understand how much things was barred from this case, that they didnt get to witness, smfh


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 5, 2011)

Well the consolation is this bitch's life is ruined and hopefully everyone will heckle and jeer at her for the rest of her hopefully brief and miserable life.


----------



## Koi (Jul 5, 2011)

Honestly I think she did it-- but accidentally.  I think she had been using the choloform to subdue the girl so she could go out partying but either used too much or killed her during a beating or something.  I don't think the grandfather molested anyone, I don't think they killed anyone, but I definitely do think they know more than anyone's letting on.


----------



## Adagio (Jul 5, 2011)

She ascribed her questionable behaviour due to psychological trauma? No one goes partying when their kid dies 

Its sad when a sound justice system is bent in this manner.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2011)

with all the child and baby murders posted up in hea, why would it shock anyone that she killed the baby.  if she had gotten caught red handed it would have just been another timadhoc thread


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> Don't you know? He was allowed to watch Nancy Grace, a constant stream of evidence that the jury was not allowed access to. He should know every detail about this case, he hasn't missed an episode!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no just letting your smart dumb ass know, im not on Nancy Grace's gravy train as you claimed


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> police reports yes, testimonies yes, visual in depth look at crime scene photos no, but they've been detailed so no need to, do you understand how much things was barred from this case, that they didnt get to witness, smfh



But you of course got all that stuff, so why in the world didn't you testify in front of the court? Not sure about US law, but here it's a felony to withhold information that is vital to the outcome of a trial. You're the reason a murderer is now free, I hope you're happy with yourself.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Andrew (Jul 5, 2011)

The Juries: "Okay lets see here. Fake nanny, fake job, fake boy friend, gets a tattoo while dead child was in her trunk, didn't file a police report, hhmmm. She is innocent!!!


----------



## Iria (Jul 5, 2011)

Her being released into the hands of a blood thirsty society is actually probably a better sentence for her. In jail she would have been protected or died a peaceful anesthetic death. 

Now I don't what this horrible bitch can do with her life, except maybe move away or something. And with those court costs? And is her papa the molester going to help? 

Shameful.

EDIT: Its not pretense. We actually have opinions lol.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

-Her car smelled like a Dead body
-She didnt report her daughter missing for 31 days
-Gets a tatoo that says Beautiful life when her daughter supposely just tragically "accidentally died"
-During that time she was out partying an in a hot body contest
-She lead the police, the people who were trying to locate her missing daughteron a wild goose chase
-She then claimed her daughter was kidnap by some imaginary nanny
-When they found out no such Nanny/person existed, she then claimed her daughter drown, but whats funny is, police brought up that theory to her before, whether or not her daughter may have accidently drowned, an she out right denied it, 
-now she is basically claiming that, that is what happened
-ALSO, now she is saying that everyone in the free world, had a hand in killing her daughter except her, Blaming her mom for leaving down the pool ladder, claiming she was sexually assaulted by her Father an Brother, an thats the reason she is a pathological liar, threw countless of other people under the bus to save her own wretched slimey skin
-An last but not least caused the state of florida almost a half a million dollars for her fucking case


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> -Her car smelled like a Dead body
> -She didnt report her daughter missing for 31 days
> -During that time she was out partying an in a hot body contest
> -She lead the police, the people who were trying to locate her missing daughter
> ...



Circumstantial evidence. You'd have a hard time proving that she killed her with this, proving she murdered her is simply not possible with this shoddy reasoning.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> no just letting your smart dumb ass know, im not on Nancy Grace's gravy train as you claimed



Cool story, bro



shyakugaun said:


> -Her car smelled like a Dead body
> -She didnt report her daughter missing for 31 days
> -During that time she was out partying an in a hot body contest
> -She lead the police, the people who were trying to locate her missing daughter
> ...



Learn the definition of circumstantial evidence. Also, half a million dollars is nothing compared to what the state would have been spending to keep her in jail for 10 years and then finally give her the death penalty. If saving tax payer dollars is what you're worried about, this was the cheapest outcome possible.

The more you know.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I heard about this right after work. Seriously, she's so guilty. v_v


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Circumstantial evidence. You'd have a hard time proving that she killed her with this, proving she murdered her is simply not possible with this shoddy reasoning.



screw the court system an all of this, lets just talk common sense for a second, any reasonable non dickhead person can see she did it, yes i understand how the court system works, an why she got off, still doesnt make it any less ridiculous


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> screw the court system an all of this, lets just talk common sense for a second, any reasonable non dickhead person can see she did it, yes i understand how the court system works, an why she got off, still doesnt make it any less ridiculous



Wrong, to convict someone you need to prove something beyond reasonable doubt. Circumstantial evidence is simply not enough. Don't try to make a life-or-death decision something that we should trust our gut feeling about.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> screw the court system an all of this, lets just talk common sense for a second, any reasonable non dickhead person can see she did it, yes i understand how the court system works, an why she got off, still doesnt make it any less ridiculous



Ah, the ol common sense argument. Never heard that before. Nope, not one bit.


----------



## roninmedia (Jul 5, 2011)

I live smack dab right where the trial took place. I watched the trial because there was nothing else on TV. I didn't think they'd nail her for first degree murder of felony murder, I but I was betting something along the lines of homicide.

But this low level of punishment? You can't even nail her ass for child abuse when she didn't report her child missing for 31 days.


----------



## Friday (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Circumstantial evidence. You'd have a hard time proving that she killed her with this, proving she murdered her is simply not possible with this shoddy reasoning.



-the duck tape they found triple wrapped around her daughters head was very unique, an she had access to it,
- they found her in the exact outfit, she had on the last time she was seen alive with casey
-She didnt allow her father to open her car trunk
-They found traces of chloroform in the trunk of her car, an in caylee's remains
-They found searches of how to make chloroform, an kneck breaking on her computer
-they found her wrapped up in her winnie the pooh  blanket that was always in caseys room
-Heart shape sticker placed over her mouth 
-AN all THE LIES!


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Jul 5, 2011)

This sickens me to the full extent, it mainly proves to be that the justice system is as flawed as Congress is. How can you be found not guilty for murdering a child...was the jury not listening at all?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

roninmedia said:


> I live smack dab right where the trial took place. I watched the trial because there was nothing else on TV. I didn't think they'd nail her for first degree murder of felony murder, I but I was betting something along the lines of homicide.
> 
> But this low level of punishment? You can't even nail her ass for child abuse when she didn't report her child missing for 31 days.



this, i mean wtf is this shit ? How retarded can one jury be


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> oj didn't even have rocking tits



He was the friggin juice bro, the juice.

Anyway, this looked to me like an open and shut case. *Why would a mother wait 31 days to report her child missing?* Everyone defending her should really ponder that question before opening their mouths again.

In all seriousness, she's pretty hot.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 5, 2011)

If I were in charge I would fire the lead prosecutor based on her conduct in the trial alone. The prosecutor became a media hound once this story became sensationalized, and it was her conduct more than anything else that lead to this outcome. She should be ashamed and she should be fired.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> He was the friggin juice bro, the juice.
> 
> Anyway, this looked to me like an open and shut case. *Why would a mother wait 31 days to report her child missing?* Everyone defending her should really ponder that question before opening their mouths again.
> 
> In all seriousness, she's pretty hot.



People panic and do stupid/gross things all the time like that guy who mummified his wife and slept with her body for years.  He didn't kill her he just did something really gross after she died.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Adagio said:


> She ascribed her questionable behaviour due to psychological trauma? No one goes partying when their kid dies
> 
> Its sad when a sound justice system is bent in this manner.


The biggest misconception about courts is that people think they are objective. Hopefully artificial intelligence comes out soon and we can have a trial-bot.



Tsukiyomi said:


> People panic and do stupid/gross things all the time like that guy who mummified his wife and slept with her body for years.  He didn't kill her he just did something really gross after she died.


She was 2. It isn't like there was any chance that she was out with a boyfriend or something. She didn't say anything to anyone for 31 days. The fact that she reported it at all shows that she knows she probably should have. 31 days is completely unreasonable, there really is no defense to it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XoMVtqYdsA[/YOUTUBE]

 this is how all of the jurors must of thought


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> She was 2. It isn't like there was any chance that she was out with a boyfriend or something. She didn't say anything to anyone for 31 days. The fact that she reported it at all shows that she knows she probably should have. 31 days is completely unreasonable, there really is no defense to it.



Again that doesn't prove she KILLED her.  When you're trying someone for murder you  have to prove that they KILLED the person in question, not just that they didn't report it.  It is entirely possible (however unlikely anyway may find it) that she did indeed find her daughter after she drowned accidentally then just freaked out about what people would think if she reported it.

You need proof of murder and none existed.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Again that doesn't prove she KILLED her.  When you're trying someone for murder you  have to prove that they KILLED the person in question, not just that they didn't report it.  It is entirely possible (however unlikely anyway may find it) that she did indeed find her daughter after she drowned accidentally then just freaked out about what people would think if she reported it.
> 
> You need proof of murder and none existed.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1lu_87p2DQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

=your logic


----------



## Koi (Jul 5, 2011)

Honestly I was thinking that even if she was found guilty on EVERYTHING she would have turned around and cried ineffective council because of how shitty a job Baez did at disproving anything.  And that's the thing, though-- he didn't even have to disprove anything because there was nothing the prosecution actually proved anyway.  Sigh.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 5, 2011)

Am I the only person that didn't care about this?


----------



## Damaris (Jul 5, 2011)

i thought my mother was going to launch her phone through the window when she saw this news. i think probably more than anyone else most (decent) mothers are outraged by this. even if she didn't kill her, partying and getting tattoos while her kid was missing for 31 days? her two year old child? how could you be doing anything but looking for her?


----------



## Mael (Jul 5, 2011)

I think all we've learned here is that some people shouldn't be mothers, period end.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 5, 2011)

i think we learn that everyday in the cafe, honestly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

I personally think that she should be guilty of something, if not murder. The prosecution didn't prove beyond a reasonable doubt that she killed her daughter, that is true, but her overall behavior up until the trial since her daughter went missing leaves little doubt that she knew exactly what happened to her and had no actual care about it, due to her mental issues. 


Either way, a verdict is a verdict. I would like to hope that we could move onto other important things going on in the country but that would probably be asking for too much.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Again that doesn't prove she KILLED her.  When you're trying someone for murder you  have to prove that they KILLED the person in question, not just that they didn't report it.  It is entirely possible (however unlikely anyway may find it) that she did indeed find her daughter after she drowned accidentally then just freaked out about what people would think if she reported it.
> 
> You need proof of murder and none existed.



Based on her not reporting the murder for 30 days we can deduce 1 of 2 things.

1. She is covering for someone who killed her daughter.

2. She killed her daughter.

Either way, convict her and be done with it.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> -the duck tape they found triple wrapped around her daughters head was very unique, an she had access to it,
> - they found her in the exact outfit, she had on the last time she was seen alive with casey
> -She didnt allow her father to open her car trunk
> -They found traces of chloroform in the trunk of her car, an in caylee's remains
> ...



Again, this hardly implies killing and in no way supports a murder charge.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 5, 2011)

Casey was obviously guilty. Glad she wasn't convicted though, cause the prosecution did a shitty job.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Based on her not reporting the murder for 30 days we can deduce 1 of 2 things.
> 
> 1. She is covering for someone who killed her daughter.
> 
> ...



The problem the prosecution has in this case is they went for Murder in the 1st degree. In other words pre-meditated murder.

When clearly, the evidence in the case suggest something closer along the lines of Murder in the 2nd degree, or even manslaughter.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Again, this hardly implies killing and in no way supports a murder charge.



surely implies child abuse does it not


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 5, 2011)

Look, Casey may not have killed her daughter, but she fucked up. Big time. 

Innocent or not, you don't wait a month to report your daughter missing. But she's dead now, so there's nothing you can do; as I said, not going to prison doesn't mean she can put this all behind her. These demons will haunt her for years to come.

Some may choose to call that her punishment.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> surely implies child abuse does it not



Not really. All you did so far is point out things that may have happened with the corpse of the child. If your child drowns in the pool, you can toss the dead body around for a week and it's still not child abuse.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Based on her not reporting the murder for 30 days we can deduce 1 of 2 things.
> 
> 1. She is covering for someone who killed her daughter.
> 
> ...



3. She's an idiot

4. She's was too scared to report it

5. She discovered her daughters body and didn't care enough to call

There are several explanations aside from murder.  Circumstances like that are not enough to convict someone of murder.  Good thing too otherwise a lot more innocent people would likely be in jail.


----------



## BullMoose (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet hell has a nice, warm seat with her name on it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

I wasnt going to say it, but...she got off cause she was a white woman, the heart of america , oh yes i did 



BullMoose said:


> I bet hell has a nice, warm seat with her name on it.



The devil cant wait to tap that ass


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> 3. She's an idiot
> 
> 4. She's was too scared to report it
> 
> ...



3. Unless she is literally special needs this is not an excuse. I'm 21 and if I went missing my family would likely call the police within like 10 days. Keep in mind that in my circumstance there is the chance that I'm with my girlfriend, with friends, etc. This girl was 2. 2 year olds are entirely dependent on their parents. 31 minutes is too long not to know where your 2 year old is, let alone 31 days. This is not an excuse. Guilty.

4. Scared of what? Scared of the man she is covering for or scared of getting in trouble? Either way, guilty.

5. Guilty.

Every explanation does not pass any logical analysis to any degree. I think it's clear that the prosecution pushing for the death penalty is likely what swayed the jury, but even so a child is dead and her mother was pictured living it up during her disappearance. Open and shut case. Guilty.



shyakugaun said:


> I wasnt going to say it, but...she got off cause she was a white woman, the heart of america , oh yes i did
> 
> 
> 
> The devil cant wait to tap that ass



Possibly, but I think it has more to do with the fact that she's attractive. Jury's are more likely to convict unattractive people.

There is no devil. If there is, he's on gods payroll.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

an to think, she will more then likely make a shitload of cash, off of this case, what a fucking shame


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2011)

Somewhere Nancy Grace is having a stroke.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> but even so a child is dead and her mother was pictured living it up during her disappearance. Open and shut case. Guilty.



Despite what you may think Family is not the sacred thing you pictures it to be. She was a bad mother who didn't give a shit about her unwanted daugther. This doesn't make her a murderer.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> 5. Guilty.



wat

So if I discover a corpse and don't tell anyone, I'm a murderer?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Despite what you may think Family is not the sacred thing you pictures it to be. She was a bad mother who didn't give a shit about her unanted *son*. This doesn't make her a murderer.



I think you mean daughter.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Despite what you may think Family is not the sacred thing you pictures it to be. She was a bad mother who didn't give a shit about her unanted son. This doesn't make her a murderer.



Never said it's a sacred thing, but if a 2 year old is dead and it takes a mother 31 days to report it she may as well be guilty of murder. 2 year olds are *entirely dependent* on their parents. What if I took a small baby, and left a trail of candy leading off of a cliff. The baby follows it and dies. I didn't actually kill the baby, do I deserve to be convicted of murder?




Saufsoldat said:


> wat
> 
> So if I discover a corpse and don't tell anyone, I'm a murderer?


The corpse of your child? Yes.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> I think you mean daughter.




Indeed. Though the gender of her child doesn't matter.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> 3. Unless she is literally special needs this is not an excuse. I'm 21 and if I went missing my family would likely call the police within like 10 days. Keep in mind that in my circumstance there is the chance that I'm with my girlfriend, with friends, etc. This girl was 2. 2 year olds are entirely dependent on their parents. 31 minutes is too long not to know where your 2 year old is, let alone 31 days. This is not an excuse. Guilty.



You keep using the word guilty but what exactly do you think this PROVES she is guilty of?



MartyMcFly1 said:


> 4. Scared of what? Scared of the man she is covering for or scared of getting in trouble? Either way, guilty.



So not immediately calling the cops makes you guilty of murder.  Your logic astounds me.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> 5. Guilty.
> 
> Every explanation does not pass any logical analysis to any degree. I think it's clear that the prosecution pushing for the death penalty is likely what swayed the jury, but even so a child is dead and her mother was pictured living it up during her disappearance. Open and shut case. Guilty.



How does that make her guilty of MURDER?  Walk me through the logic on how NOT killing someone but simply not calling the cops is the same as MURDER which is what they were trying to convict her of.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Indeed. Though the gender of her child doesn't matter.



Just correcting.

You're right, though. It doesn't matter in a case like this.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Never said it's a sacred thing, but if a 2 year old is dead and it takes a mother 31 days to report it *she may *as well be guilty of murder. What if I took a small baby, and left a trail of candy leading off of a cliff. The baby follows it and dies. I didn't actually kill the baby, do I deserve to be convicted of murder?



But jutice doesn't deal with "may". Well you would be charged of kidnapping, planned murder and I don't know what others things they could charge you with.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The corpse of your child? Yes.



Let me get this straight, you walk into the room of your child and find it decapitated. Calling the police at that point means you're innocent and nothing will happen but not calling the police warrants a life sentence or the death penalty? I thought that was reserved for actual murderers.

You're obviously talking out of your ass.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 5, 2011)

PureWIN said:


> I bet she can't wait to get out to the clubs and start partying in celebration... again.



seriously. She will have to look over her shoulder for the rest of her life. I`m sure she will be vip at any club she goes too, ect. People will know if she's there


----------



## Glued (Jul 5, 2011)

Justice is indeed, blind.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> You keep using the word guilty but what exactly do you think this PROVES she is guilty of?



Murder.



Tsukiyomi said:


> So not immediately calling the cops makes you guilty of murder.  Your logic astounds me.
> .



She is responsible for the life of her child. The child is completely dependent on her. If she realizes her child is dead and doesn't say anything for 31 days, I say convict her of murder.



Tsukiyomi said:


> How does that make her guilty of MURDER?  Walk me through the logic on how NOT killing someone but simply not calling the cops is the same as MURDER which is what they were trying to convict her of.



Because the child is entirely dependent on you. I could see if the child was a teenager or young adult, but a baby? A baby needs their parents to function, to eat, to drink, to do anything they need their parent. There is no reasonable way that she didn't either know her daughter was missing or know she was dead. If she knew her daughter was missing for 31 days and didn't say anything, she deserves to be convicted of murder, even if she didn't do it to be honest.



Saufsoldat said:


> Let me get this straight, you walk into the room of your child and find it decapitated. Calling the police at that point means you're innocent and nothing will happen but not calling the police warrants a life sentence or the death penalty? I thought that was reserved for actual murderers.
> 
> You're obviously talking out of your ass.


No, that is not what it means. Someone who calls the cops right away could very likely be guilty of killing their child. However, someone who discovers that their child is dead and doesn't call the police for 31 days means that they were either involved in the murder, did it themselves, or wanted to protect whoever was responsible.Those are the only alternatives. Yes, someone who discovers their dead baby and waits 31 days to call the police deserves to be convicted of murder, even if they didn't do it.

To say otherwise proves how fucked up of a person you are. You are acting like it's reasonable to just sort of move on with your life without reporting it for 31 when discovering your baby is dead.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Let me get this straight, you walk into the room of your child and find it decapitated. Calling the police at that point means you're innocent and nothing will happen but not calling the police warrants a life sentence or the death penalty? I thought that was reserved for actual murderers.
> 
> You're obviously talking out of your ass.



But failing to report a death is actually grounds for a prison sentence.

Not life, or the death penalty, however.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> If she knew her daughter was missing for 31  days and didn't say anything, she deserves to be convicted of murder,  even if she didn't do it to be honest.


But that's not how it works. As far as I know even if it can seems suspect it doesn't make her a murderer. Else she would already be jailed for it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> But that's not how it works. As far as I know even if it can seems suspect it doesn't make her a murderer. Else she would already be jailed for it.




do you think oj was guilty ?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> But that's not how it works. As far as I know even if it can seems suspect it doesn't make her a murderer. Else she would already be jailed for it.



Too bad. If you discover your baby is dead and don't report it for 31 days no matter what the reason is you are responsible. Waiting 31 days gives whoever did do it adequate time to cover up their crime/get away. Waiting 31 days is indirectly saying that you don't care 1 way or the other if the person responsible gets convicted. It also says that you don't really care that your baby is dead. In that case you should be convicted of murder.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Murder.



Do you actually have ANY comprehension of what that word actually means?



MartyMcFly1 said:


> She is responsible for the life of her child. The child is completely dependent on her. *If she realizes her child is dead and doesn't say anything for 31 days, I say convict her of murder*.



Are you insane?  So we should convict people of crimes they haven't committed when they do things that disgust us?  What the fuck kind of justice system is that?  "Well you didn't actually kill anyone which is what murder actually IS but we're going to convict you of it anyway since you acted in a way I despise".



MartyMcFly1 said:


> Because the child is entirely dependent on you. I could see if the child was a teenager or young adult, but a baby? A baby needs their parents to function, to eat, to drink, to do anything they need their parent. There is no reasonable way that she didn't either know her daughter was missing or know she was dead. If she knew her daughter was missing for 31 days and didn't say anything, she deserves to be convicted of murder, even if she didn't do it to be honest.



Again none of that is MURDER.  What about that are you having trouble understanding?  If she didn't actually KILL her daughter then no MURDER occurred.

Its a _very_ simple concept.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> do you think oj was guilty ?



Which OJ's trial ?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Too bad. If you discover your baby is dead and don't report it for 31 days no matter what the reason is you are responsible. Waiting 31 days gives whoever did do it adequate time to cover up their crime/get away. Waiting 31 days is indirectly saying that you don't care 1 way or the other if the person responsible gets convicted. It also says that you don't really care that your baby is dead. In that case you should be convicted of murder.



You don't know anything about the law at all do you?

Not reporting a death is not the same thing as murder.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> do you think oj was guilty ?



OJ probably was guilty. Why else do you think he was found innocent of double hommicide, but found responsible for causing their deaths.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 5, 2011)

Its quite obvious the prosecutors did a poor job in this matter. The juries are bluntly stupid to comprehend the case since the defense attorney was brainwashing them.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Do you actually have ANY comprehension of what that word actually means?



Yes, I do.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Are you insane?  So we should convict people of crimes they haven't committed when they do things that disgust us?  What the fuck kind of justice system is that?  "Well you didn't actually kill anyone which is what murder actually IS but we're going to convict you of it anyway since you acted in a way I despise".


It isn't about doing things that disgust me. Plenty of people do things that disgust me that I don't believe should be convicted of a crime. *The difference here is that the implication behind her actions says it all.* It's painful that you can't grasp such a simple concept. She is responsible for the murder whether you want to admit it or not. Charles Manson or Hitler didn't ACTUALLY kill anyone, do you believe they are innocent little angels who don't deserve to be given a hard time?



Tsukiyomi said:


> Again none of that is MURDER.  What about that are you having trouble understanding?  If she didn't actually KILL her daughter then no MURDER occurred.
> 
> Its a _very_ simple concept.


Not murder, but it might as well be. A human life she was completely responsible for was lost and she didn't care and did everything she could to hinder the investigation.

I agree that it's a very simple concept, what aren't you understanding.



strongarm85 said:


> You don't know anything about the law at all do you?
> 
> Not reporting a death is not the same thing as murder.


She did report it, she just waited 31 days. The implication behind that action says enough. Like I said before, telling people to murder someone isn't the same as actually killing them yourself either, but we thought that was enough to convict Manson and Hitler.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Which OJ's trial ?



Both ...


----------



## ajinko (Jul 5, 2011)

i think everybody in the back of their heads know she had something to do with the death of her daughter. but in all fairness you need at least one evidence to link the suspect to the crime scene. which unfortunately the prosecutor didn't have. though i thought the smell of chloroform and casey researching it on her computer should have been that link.

casey didn't report caylee was missing, it was the grandmother who reported it after  they found the towed car. meanwhile casey was partying and lying to her parents about her whereabouts. the fake nanny and the fake boyfriend, the fake job etc.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Justice gave two differents ruling that are the most adequate. Go by them. I wasn't there at the time of the death so I can't know the truth better than the judges.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Well Justice gave two differents ruling that are the most adequate. Go by them. I wasn't there at the time of the death so I can't know the truth better than the judges.



I agree, the establishment/rules are perfect as they are and we as citizens have no right to apply logic to the situation and come to our own conclusions. Now, back to hunting down Jews...


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

You are comparing the Free and independent Justice of this beautiful country to Nazis ? Shame on you you unamerican swine.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 5, 2011)

I am honestly totally shocked. I was sure with all her bs that would get her.

Only in America.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2011)

> If she realizes her child is dead and doesn't say anything for 31 days, I say convict her of murder.



Is this fucking serious? First degree murder and the death penalty is a VERY LARGE CLAIM. And in turn it needs VERY SUFFICIENT AMOUNTS OF EVIDENCE. The prosecution did not have any of that, and thus, she is innocent. She has not been proven guilty. End of story.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> You are comparing the Free and independent Justice of this beautiful country to Nazis ? Shame on you you unamerican swine.



What you basically said was that we shouldn't question the establishment and that once the verdict is reached it is the equivalent of a mandate from heaven. You are a sheep, a drone, a pawn. I would much rather be a bit unamerica than literally what's wrong with the world. I'm sure you would have gotten along fine in Nazi Germany.



♠Ace♠ said:


> Is this fucking serious? First degree murder and the death penalty is a VERY LARGE CLAIM. And in turn it needs VERY SUFFICIENT AMOUNTS OF EVIDENCE. The prosecution did not have any of that, and thus, she is innocent. She has not been proven guilty. End of story.


You're right, it's completely reasonable for a mother not to report her 2 year old daughter missing and go on partying for 31 days. How long is the time period in your mind before it starts getting suspicious? 2 months? 3? A year? 10? Not reporting it makes her responsible because she is responsible for the child. It's that simple.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 5, 2011)

I must not watch the main news channels enough. 

Didn't know about this woman until a 300+ post rage thread appeared. 

I'm sure the cunt Nancy Grace will be in an apoplectic state for a week and then move on.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 5, 2011)

> “Responses to grief are as varied as the day is long, but responses to guilt are oh, so predictable,” Drane Burdick said. “What do guilty people do? They lie. They avoid. They run. They mislead, not just to their family, but the police. They divert attention away from themselves and they act like nothing is wrong. That’s why you heard about what happened in those 31 days.”



This is why Casey Anthony is not guilty--*the case was fundamentally weak* if it rested on things that happened after the death was reported.  A grief response can include the behavior the prosecutor associates with a guilt response.

Casey Anthony's actions after the tragic death of her child can all be interpreted as common emotional responses to severe emotional trauma.  Were they helpful responses that endeared her to a nosy American public?  No.

Some people are way too quick to jump to conclusions about people


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree that this isn't really a big deal, people/children get murdered all the time. I didn't follow the case while it was going on, but the evidence that she was at the very least involved/didn't care really is overwhelming. That should be clear to everyone with a brain.



The Space Cowboy said:


> This is why Casey Anthony is not guilty--*the case was fundamentally weak* if it rested on things that happened after the death was reported.  A grief response can include the behavior the prosecutor associates with a guilt response.
> 
> Casey Anthony's actions after the tragic death of her child can all be interpreted as common emotional responses to severe emotional trauma.  Were they helpful responses that endeared her to a nosy American public?  No.


Were her actions those that would help her find the perpetrator of the crime? No. Were her actions those that would protect whoever commited the crime? Yes. Weak case but doesn't matter, using logical principles the best explanation for the events is that she committed the crime.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 5, 2011)

i mean why would she mislead and lie to the search team while her daughter was still missing? fake boyfriend fake nanny come on, ur daughters missing no time to make up stories. fuck a bad day for justice.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> This is why Casey Anthony is not guilty--*the case was fundamentally weak* if it rested on things that happened after the death was reported.  A grief response can include the behavior the prosecutor associates with a guilt response.
> 
> Casey Anthony's actions after the tragic death of her child can all be interpreted as common emotional responses to severe emotional trauma.  Were they helpful responses that endeared her to a nosy American public?  No.
> 
> Some people are way too quick to jump to conclusions about people



where do you blind eye'd people live, must be a safe haven for criminals


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Yes, I do.



From what I've seen you haven't got the first clue.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> It isn't about doing things that disgust me. Plenty of people do things that disgust me that I don't believe should be convicted of a crime. *The difference here is that the implication behind her actions says it all.* It's painful that you can't grasp such a simple concept. She is responsible for the murder whether you want to admit it or not.



So we should convict people of murder based on implication then?  That's a lovely idea "You flipped me off in traffic, that implies you hate me and a few hours later I show up dead.  Clearly we should convict you of murder!!!".



MartyMcFly1 said:


> Charles Manson or Hitler didn't ACTUALLY kill anyone, do you believe  they are innocent little angels who don't deserve to be given a hard  time?



Oh please, don't even try to compare this to Manson or Hitler who actively orchestrated and ordered deaths.  Not reporting a murder is NOWHERE near anything either of them did.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> *Not murder, but it might as well be. *A human life she was completely responsible for was lost and she didn't care and did everything she could to hinder the investigation.
> 
> I agree that it's a very simple concept, what aren't you understanding.



That statement is moronic.  "She didn't do what she was charged with but she should have been found guilty anyway".


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2011)

> You're right, it's completely reasonable for a mother not to report her 2 year old daughter missing and go on partying for 31 days. How long is the time period in your mind before it starts getting suspicious? 2 months? 3? A year? 10? Not reporting it makes her responsible because she is responsible for the child. It's that simple.



I do not think you comprehend the severity of murder in the first degree. I never claimed it was simple, but putting a woman on the death penalty for sketchy behaviour is not what American's do.
If you do not like it, move to Saudi Arabia. There was never enough evidence in this case. 

You don't understand what you are talking about.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> From what I've seen you haven't got the first clue.



Likewise.



Tsukiyomi said:


> So we should convict people of murder based on implication then?  That's a lovely idea "You flipped me off in traffic, that implies you hate me and a few hours later I show up dead.  Clearly we should convict you of murder!!!".



Horrible example. Try, "you discovered your 2 year old daughter dead/missing and didn't report it for 31 days. After her body turns up, clearly we should convict you of murder." I'm all for it.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Oh please, don't even try to compare this to Manson or Hitler who actively orchestrated and ordered deaths.  Not reporting a murder is NOWHERE near anything either of them did.



Prove that Manson orchestrated the murders without his confessions after the fact. I say a lot of things to people, someone crazy enough to do it deserves to get in trouble, not me. I think Manson is far more reasonable than Casey Anthony. What you call "ordered" I call suggested. Everyone is responsible for their own actions. Someone who didn't actually kill anyone does not deserve a lengthy sentence like Mansons in my eyes.


Tsukiyomi said:


> That statement is moronic.  "She didn't do what she was charged with but she should have been found guilty anyway".



I've maintained that she did it this entire time. The fact that she was at the very least involved is enough in my eyes. Unless she can point us in the right direction, I say give convict her.



♠Ace♠ said:


> I do not think you comprehend the severity of murder in the first degree. I never claimed it was simple, but putting a woman on the death penalty for sketchy behaviour is not what American's do.
> If you do not like it, move to Saudi Arabia. There was never enough evidence in this case.
> 
> You don't understand what you are talking about.



I imagine it would be sort of like discovering a dead 2 year old child buried in the woods. It isn't simply sketchy behavior as you are trying to generalize it as. It is literally incriminating behavior. She was at the very least involved that much is clear, that's all it should take. If I was driving a vehicle and someone in my vehicle got out and robbed a liquor store and ran away and I was the only person they could catch, they would charge me with robbing the liquor store unless I pointed them in the right direction.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2011)

> Horrible example. Try, "you discovered your 2 year old daughter dead/missing and didn't report it for 31 days. After her body turns up, clearly we should convict you of murder." I'm all for it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Were her actions those that would help her find the perpetrator of the crime? No. Were her actions those that would protect whoever committed the crime? Yes. Weak case but doesn't matter, using logical principles the best explanation for the events is that she committed the crime.



Your logical explanation angle is exactly why the case is weak and why she is innocent of murder.  The weight of the circumstantial evidence the prosecution relied on depended on a presumption of guilt.  

Fortunately Justice Does Not Work That Way.  Prosecutors must battle a presumption of innocence, and they must prove their case beyond a shadow of a doubt if they want to convict someone of murder.

*Everything* Casey Anthony did after the death of her daughter, could be validly interpreted as a --without inferring actual guilt on her part. Avoidance, detachment, denial, minimizing the experience...etc.  Grief responses tend to be irrational, hence it makes sense that she acted in a manner that seemed strange to a lot of people.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Likewise.
> 
> Horrible example. Try, "you discovered your 2 year old daughter dead/missing and didn't report it for 31 days. After her body turns up, clearly we should convict you of murder." I'm all for it.
> 
> ...



Ok, now I'm convinced you're just purposefully being an ass and I'm done with this discussion.


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought she was _at least_ charged with lying to a police officer?



> but guilty of providing false information to law enforcement.



oh, derp!




Elim Rawne said:


> This is why single mothers are bad for their kids and society in general



I'm not sure if you are serious, but if you are... yikes


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


>







The Space Cowboy said:


> Your logical explanation angle is exactly why the case is weak and why she is innocent of murder.  The weight of the circumstantial evidence the prosecution relied on depended on a presumption of guilt.
> 
> Fortunately Justice Does Not Work That Way.  Prosecutors must battle a presumption of innocence, and they must prove their case beyond a shadow of a doubt if they want to convict someone of murder.
> 
> *Everything* Casey Anthony did after the death of her daughter, could be validly interpreted as a --without inferring actual guilt on her part. Avoidance, detachment, denial, minimizing the experience...etc.  Grief responses tend to be irrational, hence it makes sense that she acted in a manner that seemed strange to a lot of people.


Grief? For her to be grieving means she would have to be aware that her daughter died. At that point in time her daughter was simply missing. Her showing signs of grief when he daughter was just missing certainly points to the fact that she knew her daughter was dead even before she reported her missing.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Ok, now I'm convinced you're just purposefully being an ass and I'm done with this discussion.



Nah. To be honest I think conspiracy laws are stupid to begin with. Everyone is responsible for their own actions, plain and simple.



Starr said:


> I'm not sure if you are serious, but if you are... yikes


Statistically, he's correct.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 5, 2011)

Next irrelevant court case please. :3

imo people are making too much a deal out of this case, there are plenty of cases that could end up just as controversial, but don't because in the fabric of life, it's not going to affect you. Likely at all. 

Now I do agree that she shouldn't have gotten off the hook so easily, as many do, but if her life is already basically a trainwreck, it's only a matter of time before she probably falls into a state where all that partying won't be satisfying anymore.


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Statistically, he's correct.



That's just idiotic, so is your thought process.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 5, 2011)

The media are hilarious. Spitzer saying "let's get something clear, she murdered." Asking how the jury got is so wrong when the public knows she's guilty. 

Sorry, she's innocent. You want her guilty? Find a competent prosecutor or get a stronger case. Thankfully we have a court system otherwise this woman would be lynched.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I hope now people will stop talking about this trial and actually focus on things of importance.
> 
> The prosecution didn't have the evidence to prove its case and thus she is not guilty.  That's how our justice system works and how it _should_ work.



There was more than a reasonable doubt about her actions and lies. It's like with OJ, who else could have killed those two people? What mother lies like she breathes and doesn't report the child being missing until someone forces her to. The check fraud, the making up Zanny, giving police false information they get her for that but they think she's not capable of murder?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> There was more than a reasonable doubt about her actions and lies. It's like with OJ, who else could have killed those two people? What mother lies like she breathes and doesn't report the child being missing until someone forces her to. The check fraud, the making up Zanny, giving police false information they get her for that but they think she's not capable of murder?



None of that is proof of murder, NONE of it.

As for "who else could have killed her", I don't know.  I haven't seen the police reports, crime scene data or half the other things that the jury saw.  Have you?


----------



## Bane (Jul 5, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Easy to run your mouth when it wasn't somebody you know/love that got fucked over right?



Are you familiar with a film called law abiding citizen? That movie is completely correct in its message that our law system is fucked up. Because as a direct quote from that movie "Its not what you know, its what you can prove in court"


----------



## Bane (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> None of that is proof of murder, NONE of it.
> 
> As for "who else could have killed her", I don't know.  I haven't seen the police reports, crime scene data or half the other things that the jury saw.  Have you?



She had fucking duct tape over her mouth. Sounds like she drowned her to me...


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2011)

lol @ the coverage this case got..

Shit was fucking insane. Every channel I turn to it was about her... I don't care that much... Damn...


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> None of that is proof of murder, NONE of it.
> 
> As for "who else could have killed her", I don't know.  I haven't seen the police reports, crime scene data or half the other things that the jury saw.  Have you?



Yeah, a lot of the case was speculation. They didn't have HARD EVIDENCE that she killed her.
i'm not saying she did or didn't, but in a trial, evidence is almost everything.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 5, 2011)

Everyone who followed the case since the beginning got trolled hard.

u mad?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2011)

Bleach said:


> lol @ the coverage this case got..
> 
> Shit was fucking insane. Every channel I turn to it was about her... I don't care that much... Damn...



You can blame Nancy Grace for that. She over glorified the whole thing, and got a whole fuckton of media coverage. Why? So she could boost her own ratings by targeting one woman who happened to have all the evidence pointing against her, believing that it was worth it to see that guilty verdict and see her ratings jump exponentially. That shit backfired real fast though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> Yeah, a lot of the case was speculation. They didn't have HARD EVIDENCE that she killed her.
> i'm not saying she did or didn't, but in a trial, evidence is almost everything.



Not to nitpick but in a trial what is there other than evidence?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not to nitpick but in a trial what is there other than evidence?



The CSI factor


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Grief? For her to be grieving means she would have to be aware that her daughter died. At that point in time her daughter was simply missing. Her showing signs of grief when he daughter was just missing certainly points to the fact that she knew her daughter was dead even before she reported her missing.



Grief does not require knowledge of death.  Kidnapping can be pretty traumatic to parents too.  

The actions of Casey Anthony before and after reporting the child missing do not necessarily point to her having murdered or orchestrated the murder of the child unless you burden the interpretation of said facts with a presumption of guilt. 

People want her to be guilty of the murder for the same reason they post horrific child abuse news items in the cafe.  They want to be angry, and they want to be right about being angry because righteous anger feels great.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> That's just idiotic, so is your thought process.




How cute, but unfortunately for you, you're not on my level ho. I'll post more if you want.



The Space Cowboy said:


> Grief does not require knowledge of death.  Kidnapping can be pretty traumatic to parents too.
> 
> The actions of Casey Anthony before and after reporting the child missing do not necessarily point to her having murdered or orchestrated the murder of the child unless you burden the interpretation of said facts with a presumption of guilt.
> 
> People want her to be guilty of the murder for the same reason they post horrific child abuse news items in the cafe.  They want to be angry, and they want to be right about being angry because righteous anger feels great.


Casey Anthony experiencing severe grief immediately upon discovering her daughter was missing is the equivalent of me discovering my dog is missing and rather than looking for it to any degree, just holding a funeral for it. For her to experience grief without a proper police investigation is asinine and frankly couldn't be the case. It would be no different than me having a child and the minute they leave my sight concluding that they're dead and going on with my life. I already refuted every possible argument Casey Anthony could have provided as to why she didn't call the police for 31 days.

I'm not necessarily angry about this. Annoyed at the sentiments of some posters, maybe. If nothing else I respect Casey Anthony and her defense team for beating the system.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> You can blame Nancy Grace for that. She over glorified the whole thing, and got a whole fuckton of media coverage. Why? So she could boost her own ratings by targeting one woman who happened to have all the evidence pointing against her, believing that it was worth it to see that guilty verdict and see her ratings jump exponentially. That shit backfired real fast though.



I agree, and now Nancy and everyone on HLC are shitpiling on the defense  Its very disgusting to me how they managed this, Nancy had this stupid case on her show almost every session for the last 3 years 


But i think the prosecution and the defense both were idiots. The defense never proved any of their claims which were intended to point the evidence away from Casey. But at  the same time the prosecution never proved Casey killed Calee. Noone proved anything really.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 5, 2011)

> Casey Anthony experiencing severe grief immediately upon discovering her daughter was missing is the equivalent of me...



No it isn't.  You are also not Casey Anthony and there's a world of difference between a child and a dog.

For those who are interested, I have added an opinion poll to this thread wherein you may play at being jury.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 5, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> No it isn't.  You are also not Casey Anthony and there's a world of difference between a child and a dog.



Before grief happens there needs to be some discovery of something that could potentially cause grief. Assuming she did search far and wide for her daughter, the next step would be to call the police. To experience grief before even actually trying to find her is crazy, and makes no sense. Refer to the example about a child I used later in my last post.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 5, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Before grief happens there needs to be some discovery of something that could potentially cause grief. Assuming she did search far and wide for her daughter, the next step would be to call the police. To experience grief before even actually trying to find her is crazy, and makes no sense. Refer to the example about a child I used later in my last post.



Discovering a child is missing can be very traumatic and saddening.  It is common for people experiencing a severe emotional trauma to experience a sort of functional paralysis as they try to deal with the problem by avoiding it.  The kid dying isn't necessarily the trigger for the trauma, nor does it have to be.

Sometimes the next step isn't so obvious if you're not thinking clearly.


----------



## Iria (Jul 5, 2011)

Voted strongly disagree. 

I am just curious as to where the reasonable doubt is. And why isn't the jury talking about it to the press? If they really had doubts, share them with the public so that we can doubt too. They took 11 hours to deliberate. That's it. Did they just give up and decide to rest their hats on "reasonable doubt"? Maybe the prosecution was bad but they werent THAT bad. At least not what I could glean from a cursory knowledge of their case. 

She had the motive: Caylee was a burden, read Casey's IMs to her bf lamenting her need to take care of "the kid/offspring" before she died and the party pics post disappearance. 
She had the means: Being the only one with her at the time helps, plus her searching Chloroform etc., that is a deliberate act. 
And the defense failed to give us a possible alternative explanation. A nanny that doesn't exist? Grandparents? The same ones that perjured themselves in order to save their daughter's hide? An early morning pool accident? Why was she not in a swim suit? Or if she fell in why not pajamas? 


This is what we call in medical school _looking for zebras_. When you hear hoof beats you should think horses!


----------



## Blackrose16 (Jul 5, 2011)

The whole thing was messed up..from the Homicide detective not crossing his Is and Dotting the Ts to prosecution thinking they could charge her for first degree they should have gone for second because of the insufficient evidence 

On that note she should have at least been charged for child negligence that much was obvious but there is something wrong with that whole family

First Casey lying like its the only way she could breath 

to her mom covering her for some parts and her dad being thrown in front of a bus about the sexual abuse and trying to commit suicide..even the brother is odd

They whole family lying at some point in the last three years..I think they know something happened wether is was an accident or not I am not sure but

 the fact is that the jury was sequestered for 6 weeks without any public reaction means they didnt hear anything but what was in the court room and the whole fiasco between prosecutors and the defense team did not help the situation....

its surprising though that it only took 12 hrs to deliberate on the matter....some people  are saying that after 6 weeks the jury just wanted it over with so they could go home but who knows


----------



## Keile (Jul 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> This is a grave injustice. Her lies and actions surrounding her daughters disappearance were the smoking gun. I'm astounded at how this could have happened.



The prosecution has to prove beyond reasonable doubt that Casey is the murderer, and the fact she lied to the police once during an investigation that has now spanned more than a year isn't enough evidence on its own to convince any good jury of her guilt.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 5, 2011)

Iria said:


> Voted strongly disagree.
> 
> I am just curious as to where the reasonable doubt is. And why isn't the jury talking about it to the press? If they really had doubts, share them with the public so that we can doubt too. They took 11 hours to deliberate. That's it. Did they just give up and decide to rest their hats on "reasonable doubt"? Maybe the prosecution was bad but they werent THAT bad. At least not what I could glean from a cursory knowledge of their case.
> 
> ...



I know man the evidence was outstanding plus the air test in her trunk tested postive for dead decomposing body!
The only thing they could not find out was cause of death, and I think time of death? But how do you prove the cause of death when they are rotted from over a month of being in a swamp and animals eating it, plus the fact they found her in parts over how many miles.

Now she will probally make a book about "How I would have done it, if I did it." Just like OJ. I can't wait to see what happens to her lawyer, remember OJ's lawyers? EVERY SINGLE ONE dead. Died a horrible death of cancer or some other thing. She might even be killed in jail because she is facing three years for lying to police.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> there is something wrong with that whole family
> 
> Her mom covering her for some parts and her dad being thrown in front of a bus about the sexual abuse and trying to commit suicide..even the brother is odd
> 
> They whole family lying at some point in the last three years.



So what if family members truly believed in her innocence?  Would they not be reticent about talking to police?  The extensive media coverage and public furor surrounding this case, not to mention accusations of molestation--I can see why her father might attempt suicide especially when the defense pointed the finger at him.  

Guys are pretty much guilty until proven innocent when it comes to the molestation, and having an accusation like that thrown at you by your daughter could be pretty damn brutal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

she could never be charged for first degree. Not when the prosecution never proved the cause of death let alone irrefutable proof of murder, let alone being murdered by Casey. 

There's major suspicion, but no concrete proof, and that's why i anticipated manslaughter, because Casey's own behavior was too suspicious.

However to let her off completely was the wrong move, i thought.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Jul 5, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> So what if family members truly believed in her innocence?  Would they not be reticent about talking to police?  The extensive media coverage and public furor surrounding this case, not to mention accusations of molestation--I can see why her father might attempt suicide especially when the defense pointed the finger at him.
> 
> Guys are pretty much guilty until proven innocent when it comes to the molestation, and having an accusation like that thrown at you by your daughter could be pretty damn brutal.



O dont get me wrong I'm just saying this whole thing was a circus it hard to tell if her family thinks she's innocent or not...though not sure her family will forgive her after saying the father and brother molested her and she blamed her mom for not having a ladder in a pool..the whole thing is debauched...another example is the mom stated in court that she looked up the chloroform but records say that she was at work when her computer looked this up...


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 5, 2011)

The jury just wanted to get the hell outta there...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> The jury just wanted to get the hell outta there...



They were only there like 6 weeks.  You think that's long enough for them to vote not guilty and let someone they may believe to be a child murderer go free?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

i know one guy had to go on a cruise this week 

12 angry men type shit going on here


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2011)

> I am just curious as to where the reasonable doubt is. And why isn't the jury talking about it to the press? If they really had doubts, share them with the public so that we can doubt too.


By law they are not allowed to.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 5, 2011)

The fakest case I've seen in a while. The bitch is guilty. And to think a Black Man gets 2 years for shooting himself in the foot. Fucking justice system.


----------



## Mael (Jul 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> I'm not sure if you are serious, but if you are... yikes



It's Elim Rawne, hon.

He's a beast in and of himself.  I'd like to see you try him on though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

just some nobody who probably had something to do with the murder of her daughter, that the media hyped up to be a celebrity under the guise of justice for the daughter


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 5, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> just some nobody who probably had something to do with the muder of her daughter, that the media hyped up to be a celebrity


Must have been a slow news month.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Must have been a slow news month.



 slow news year more like it, i find it strange where the other children are on the news


----------



## ajinko (Jul 5, 2011)

can't really blame the media for these. especially concerning it involves the MURDER OF A 2 YEAR OLD. IT'S GOING TO GET MEDIA ATTENTION.

it's good because attentive society is better than an ignorant one.


----------



## Iria (Jul 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> By law they are not allowed to.



Well jurors have spoken after trials before. 

I know there is some kinda gag-order right now but I think its something to do with wanting to protect them, more about the need for them to not speak of the case.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

no gag order, they had a choice but all 12 declined to


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 5, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> slow news year more like it, i find it strange where the other children are on the news


The media loves to do this shit. Get everyone hyped up over nothing to reel in viewers when there are far more pressing matters to cover.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 5, 2011)

her life is fucked anyway.she accused her father and brother of sexual molestation. . put the blame on her mother, who was the first person to call the police and start the search process. u know what they say when u constantly lie u get to a position where u start to believe in ur lies.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> The media loves to do this shit. Get everyone hyped up over nothing to reel in viewers when there are far more pressing matters to cover.



I'm inclined to agree.

No offense to calee, had she not been who the media picked, the injustice of her death would have been no more than a mere footnote in a news cycle, the stuff of those murder mystery shows on late night.


The complete imbalance of priorities makes me sick


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 5, 2011)

People hate her....
She aint gonna be able to do shit by herself now..


----------



## ajinko (Jul 5, 2011)

there was an amber alert and whole florida was searching for her for like a month. meanwhile casey was making up stories and misleading detectives. once again u can't blame the media and  the people who care.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 5, 2011)

Was she guilty of manslaughter? Probably.
Guilty of 1st degree murder? Not beyond a reasonable doubt. A human I know was following this on HLN, the television equivalent of National Enquirer. I recall the archor screaming about how crazy it was that she was getting released after being found not guilty. Well honey, if you weren't going to get released after being found not guilty, then why have a trial?
Besides, when it came to HLN, Casey was guilty to them the second they heard her name. The Justice System worked, the prosecution probably fucked up and bit off more than they could chew with a 1st degree murder charge.
But in the end, HLN is happy. Why? Instead of a shocking and sensational murder to follow 24/7 for 3 years, they now have a shocking and sensational "miscarriage of justice" to follow for 3 years, or at least until the next Elvis sighting.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 5, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Must have been a slow news month.



Nah, the news just peaked around the time the whole Arab revolts started. The period after the murder of OBL is pretty much like a post ejaculatory refractory period. Sure, they might squeeze out a couple of more drops, but its still limp


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

ajinko said:


> there was an amber alert and whole florida was searching for her for like a month. meanwhile casey was making up stories and misleading detectives. once again u can't blame the media and  the people who care.



i blame the people who make this a national story over the other similar cases, or relatively more important news.

It made me sick seeing people tripping over themselves to get into the courtroom, who had nothing to do with the case or the family. It is the fault of the media for this.


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2011)

12 pages I am not reading so if my question has been answered im sorry.

why was there more women then men shouldnt having mroe of a gender effect the results.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 5, 2011)

^ both the defense and prosecuting attorneys gets to select the jury they want in their case. each jury gets interviewed to make sure that they are not swayed by emotion or bias.

i think the death penalty had an effect as women  on average are  more against it. if it had been second degree, the result might have been different.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 5, 2011)

Wait, so her defense was that the child drowned under her watch accidentally, and she pretended to make it look like murder?  Isn't there like 3 major crimes in that story alone like manslaughter and tampering.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 5, 2011)

^ no she accused her mother for drowning and father for coverup.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

and she also accused her father and her brother of molesting her, and Zanaida Gonzalez of kidnapping her daughter, and saying that her daughter was alive when she knew she wasn't alive in the first place 

as you can see, there were many lies..but that doesn't prove to a jury that murder was around the corner. It should have resulted in a manslaughter conviction and a neglect conviction(we know how she felt about calee after all), not freedom.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 5, 2011)

she was found guilty of lieing to law enforcement officials. oh my..........
that's not a consolation.that's like bitchslap in the face for prosecution.


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not to nitpick but in a trial what is there other than evidence?



I knew you were going to get me with that 
Yes, you make a good point.




MartyMcFly1 said:


> How cute, but unfortunately for you, you're not on my level ho. I'll post more if you want.



ho? you mean *hoe*. If your going to talk like your ghetto ass trash, say it right. That shit is ridiculous, what about the children that DO have fathers, and it's still an unhappy environment, come back when you actually have experience with single mothers


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not to nitpick but in a trial what is there other than evidence?



Testimonials.

Which tend to fuck a lot of stuff up


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not surprised in the least.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone else reminded of The Stranger?


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 5, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Was she guilty of manslaughter? Probably.
> Guilty of 1st degree murder? Not beyond a reasonable doubt. A human I know was following this on HLN, the television equivalent of National Enquirer. I recall the archor screaming about how crazy it was that she was getting released after being found not guilty. Well honey, if you weren't going to get released after being found not guilty, then why have a trial?
> Besides, when it came to HLN, Casey was guilty to them the second they heard her name. The Justice System worked, the prosecution probably fucked up and bit off more than they could chew with a 1st degree murder charge.
> But in the end, HLN is happy. Why? Instead of a shocking and sensational murder to follow 24/7 for 3 years, they now have a shocking and sensational "miscarriage of justice" to follow for 3 years, or at least until the next Elvis sighting.



I'm surprised she didn't even get the manslaughter charge for just letting her child end up dead like that. The prosecution did bring up good points, especially the last woman on their team who made some statements. You are right though, 1st degree murder might have been beyond a bit believable for her to do, IMO I think she probably had one of her "friends" do the dirty deed, but manslaughter would have definitely passed. Once again though, the justice system dropped the ball.  

And yes, if you spent the last four days like I did, we probably followed the trial on HLN, especially with that ridiculous "jury clock" or whatever it was. Whenever Nancy makes her "convictions", she'll chase them around to the bitter end, and fortunately for her it went on longer than expected.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

Figured this was going to happen.

Very fucked up, to say the least.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2011)

She's far from innocent. She's a lying, cheating whore. What kind of psycho bi-och says she's the happiest she's ever been when her kid is missing/dead? 



			
				Casey Anthony said:
			
		

> I have no regrets, just a bit worried. I just want for everything to work out OK. I completely trust my own judgment and know that I made the right decision. I just hope that the end justifies the means. I just want to know what the future will hold for me. I guess I will soon see ? This is the happiest that I have been in a very long time. I hope that my happiness will continue to grow? I've made new friends that I really like. I've surrounded myself with good people ? I am *finally* happy. Let's just hope that it doesn't change.



They found chloroform in her car, DNA, and searches on her computer on how to make chloroform, how to "break necks" and "death". Either she murdered the kid or had someone else do it.

I'm so pissed I'm not sure what to write. You can see the evil in her eyes, her smiling and partying while her child was gone and through her actions of blaming her child's death on a innocent stranger, her brother and father and then her mother.  Casey got away with murder. Jury failed. Judge failed.

Poor Caylee will never get justice now.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 6, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> She's far from innocent. She's a lying, cheating whore. What kind of psycho bi-och says she's the happiest she's ever been when her kid is missing/dead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While watching her and the defense team leave, I was hoping somebody would pull a Jack Ruby and just fucking cap that gilded cunt. The cattle rancher that got away with shooting the two huskies, people being arrested for feeding the homeless, and now this. Gotta love Florida's legal system.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 6, 2011)

From what established lawyers are saying on the TV, the prosecutors didn't act properly. 

They charged her with 1st degree murder with the death penalty but had no motive and no crime scene. It is going to be near impossible to establish premeditated murder without overwhelming forensic evidence, which it sounds like the prosecution didn't have. Premeditated murder when the cause of death is undetermined? That's hard to swallow. As a juror, I'd have to at least know that the cause of death was a murder, let alone that the accused was the murderer. 

As they said, it was probably more appropriate to pursue a manslaughter charge. The jury was probably correct in acquitting her based on legal criteria. I'm going to have to vote _agree_ on this one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is why the prosecution failed 

This doesn't mean the defense won, because the defense never proved any of their cases either.

They simply can party because it looks like a 'victory', when more likely than not, its down to the prosecutions shoddy handling of the case.

And Nancy brings home the ratings for being 'on the side of justice'.

Everyone in the biz goes on and the public is cowtowed one more time


----------



## Superstars (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 6, 2011)

The prosecution was overzealous; by attempting to convict her of first degree murder, and sentence her to death, they actually weakened their own case because the tenuous nature of things was further brought into plain sight. How can you charge her so heavily when it's all circumstantial? No time of death, no cause of death - that really affects the way a case proceeds.

And truth be told, the OJ Simpson trial was much stronger. There, you had time of death, cause of death, and even alleged motives. This, there was practically nothing. The defense's closing argument was very effective, whereas the prosecution's final words meandered and didn't accomplish much. Which played a significant role in the total outcome.

Basically, the prosecution should have aimed for something lower. Lying to law enforcement officials, manslaughter - these would have been easier to tag upon Casey Anthony.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 6, 2011)

> The prosecution was overzealous; by attempting to convict her of first degree murder, and sentence her to death, they actually weakened their own case because the tenuous nature of things was further brought into plain sight. How can you charge her so heavily when it's all circumstantial? No time of death, no cause of death - that really affects the way a case proceeds.




What he said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> And that is why the prosecution failed
> 
> This doesn't mean the defense won, because the defense never proved any of their cases either.



The principle of double jeopardy means that the defense team scored a definite legal victory here.  Casey Anthony will not be able to be tried again in connection with the death of that child, except in the court of public opinion--which really doesn't matter.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 6, 2011)

Prosecution dun goofed.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 6, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> She's far from innocent. She's a lying, cheating whore. What kind of psycho bi-och says she's the happiest she's ever been when her kid is missing/dead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nancy Grace? Is that you?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 6, 2011)

Sky is Over said:


> While watching her and the defense team leave, I was hoping somebody would pull a Jack Ruby and just fucking cap that gilded cunt. The cattle rancher that got away with shooting the two huskies, people being arrested for feeding the homeless, and now this. Gotta love Florida's legal system.



I've already heard talks of people willing to kill her if she walks after sentencing. 

It wouldn't surprise me, but i would rather have her live with the guilt of this for the rest of her life. She's no good to anyone dead.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I've already heard talks of people willing to kill her if she walks after sentencing.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me, but i would rather have her live with the guilt of this for the rest of her life. She's no good to anyone dead.



Whether she killed her or not, we'll probably never know now.

However one thing that is undeniable is that Casey Anthony will not feel guilt over this. Anyone who followed her through the court sessions will know that she is not wired to feel guilt... or even care.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 6, 2011)

yo casey, holler at your boy! i wanna fuckkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 6, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The principle of double jeopardy means that the defense team scored a definite legal victory here.  Casey Anthony will not be able to be tried again in connection with the death of that child, except in the court of public opinion--which really doesn't matter.



I'm talking in their most basic efforts  they won by default, they didn't actually do anything or prove anything for that matter.

Didn't prove she did anything, and didn't prove she didn't do anything


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate that crazy bitch, she thinks everyone is guilty.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> Whether she killed her or not, we'll probably never know now.
> 
> However one thing that is undeniable is that Casey Anthony will not feel guilt over this. Anyone who followed her through the court sessions will know that she is not wired to feel guilt... or even care.



She won't even give it a second thought. As she said in her diary, she did the "right thing". >.>


----------



## Koi (Jul 6, 2011)

Agree on finding her innocent on what the prosecution was going for, but completely disagree with finding her innocent of things like child abuse/neglect and whatnot.  That's probably the part that blows my mind the most.  Obviously there wasn't enough evidence to convict her beyond a reasonable doubt, but she basically announced that the child died under her care (supposedly) and that went completely unreported for a month after she tried to cover up the kid's death.  Just.. what?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 6, 2011)

If she and her kid were black or mexican this case would never have got the national attention it did


----------



## Fojos (Jul 6, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> Take notes, people, because this is how a trial SHOULD be conducted. Trials like this, while maybe not always putting the guilty behind bars, do however make sure that the innocent are not being locked up by mistake (which I believe is more important).



Sadly, it often doesn't work that well. Many innocent people have been locked up as well, some released later. They both imprison innocent people and let guilty go, it doesn't just go one way.



Saufsoldat said:


> Wrong, to convict someone you need to prove something beyond reasonable doubt.



No, you don't. Only when the possible outcome is a death sentence.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 6, 2011)

America... I am disappoint...


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Starr said:


> ho? you mean *hoe*. If your going to talk like your ghetto ass trash, say it right. That shit is ridiculous, what about the children that DO have fathers, and it's still an unhappy environment, come back when you actually have experience with single mothers



Nitpicking about the grammar of a slang term? You're a joke. And by the way you can look up my old posts where I commented on this very subject in the thread about a kid who was maced by the police; I was also raised by a single mother but I'm not stupid enough to believe my individual case refutes the wall of evidence pointing to the contrary.  Clown.


----------



## Undead (Jul 6, 2011)

Been following this case from the very start. Jose Baez's strategy by throwing George and Lee under the bus was sickening. I overall thought this guy's performance was weak.

That prosecutor Jeff Ashton had his shit together, but I disliked how unprofessional he was with his taunting by making those facial expressions. I heard he's retiring this week. Not surprised. I'd feel like shit if I had a high profile case, and lost in such a ridiculous way. Casey's only charges were for lying to the investigators. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 6, 2011)

The irrational, emotionally-driven lynch mob society (AKA the Cafeliban) is well represented here. I'm sure some will hope that their brand of injustice will befall this woman, perhaps in the form of a public assassination by an incensed tabloid TV viewer.

I have to wonder if the media, salivating at the viewing obsession people have when little white girls die, goaded the prosecution into career-enhancing risks instead of trying for charges that it could prove with solid evidence. A fine distraction for ratings; the circus demanded blood. But, of course, I have no evidence to firmly prove that the prosecution is guilty of such a heinous crime. My gut says they did it; my gut is never wrong.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2011)

Fojos said:


> No, you don't. Only when the possible outcome is a death sentence.



. Great that you don't know your own legal system.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, we've gone through a thread about a baby being killed and nobody wants to brutally torture and murder Casey Anthony. 

Reading through everything, I don't see how she can be convicted for murder due to the lack of evidence of her actually killing the child.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 6, 2011)

*From what I read about the case* there wasn't anything concretely linking the mother to the murder of the child. It was all circumstantial evidence_ in which it was really obvious that she killed her own child, IMO._ But still, it was circumstantial. There was so much suspicious shit they found but I did not once read anything that directly connected the mom to the murder. If the jury voted by using common sense inference, Casey would be screwed. But well.. they didn't. And I guess that's how it's supposed to work, legally. Still, it's incredibly frustrating to see that (IMO) crazy bitch walk free.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

I was a little butthurt about this whole ordeal, not gonna lie. Cant wait to see Nancy Grace go all psychotic over it.



Geg said:


> Who cares, when the next little white girl goes missing or dies everyone will forget all about this



Yeah, its a sad truth 

you never see a Latino or Asian or Black kid that goes missing get this amount of coverage, i call bullshit.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> If she and her kid were black or mexican this case would never have got the national attention it did



And those motherfuckers would've got the death sentence.

What I'll give to be a white woman just for one week.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## ThaKakarot (Jul 6, 2011)

She deserves to get raped whilst sporting a dashing dirty sanchez mustache


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She would have been convicted on "CSI."

The evidence to convict Casey Anthony in the tragic death of her 2-year-old daughter, Caylee, was there.

More than enough to convict, everyone thought - everyone but the 12 jurors who had the only votes that counted.

But this isn't TV, and the real world was shocked Tuesday when a Florida jury came back with a not guilty verdict on first-degree murder and manslaughter charges against Anthony.

Sitting there sobbing at her luck, she must have thought she was imagining things. She's good at imagining things, like having a big job at Universal Studios in Orlando or having a nanny named Zanny - a name plucked right out of Dr. Seuss - who Casey told cops had kidnapped her daughter.

Then, she said - or imagined - Caylee drowned.

Counter this nonsense with forensic evidence.

A veteran FBI specialist on hair samples, Karen Korsberg Lowe, testified a 9-inch strand of light brown hair found in Casey Anthony's trunk not only matched DNA in the Anthony family, but also matched hairs pulled from Caylee's brush.

What's more, Lowe said the hair showed dark "postmortem root banding." In plain English: It came from a dead person.

Prosecutors went to scientist Arpad Vass, of the prestigious Oak Ridge National Laboratory in Tennessee. This guy is so good he can analyze air. He found "overwhelming" evidence in the trunk's atmosphere that a decomposed body had been in it. He also found "shockingly high" levels of chloroform in the trunk.

The Florida jury wasn't satisfied with that reality.

They also weren't satisfied with evidence that someone used Casey Anthony's computer to search the Internet for instructions on how to make chloroform.

Prosecutors charged Casey Anthony chloroformed little Caylee, and then put duct tape over her daughter's mouth and nose to suffocate her. It was an unusual type of duct tape, and matched a rare brand found in the Anthony family garage.

On "CSI," Casey Anthony would have been a goner - locked up forever or dead with a hot shot.

But these days jurors seem to want more. The jurors who acquitted the so-called Rape Cops said they wanted to see some DNA. Before DNA, the jails were full of rapists, but now we want DNA.

There was plenty of DNA against Casey Anthony, but the jurors seemed to want more evidence, like a date of death, a time of death, a murder location and maybe even a stronger motive than wanting to be a party girl instead of a mom.

None of the jurors wanted to talk Tuesday - and why should they, when there is money to be made, an estimated $15,000 to $20,000 from the tabloids or networks that disguise their checkbook journalism as licensing fees.

I guess we'll have to wait until then to find out why more than enough evidence just wasn't good enough.

Read more: 



this article sums up my feelings.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2011)

ThaKakarot said:


> She deserves to get raped whilst sporting a dashing dirty sanchez mustache



And the cafeliban shows its true face.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty sure she was fucking a black football player at her school. But it does show you how whites are in this country.

God I love AmeriKKKa!

Now, only if all white people who commit heinous crimes can be charged as 300-pound black men...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> The irrational, emotionally-driven lynch mob society (AKA the Cafeliban) is well represented here. I'm sure some will hope that their brand of injustice will befall this woman, perhaps in the form of a public assassination by an incensed tabloid TV viewer.
> 
> I have to wonder if the media, salivating at the viewing obsession people have when little white girls die, goaded the prosecution into career-enhancing risks instead of trying for charges that it could prove with solid evidence. A fine distraction for ratings; the circus demanded blood. But, of course, I have no evidence to firmly prove that the prosecution is guilty of such a heinous crime. My gut says they did it; my gut is never wrong.



You wouldn't be the first person to point out that the prosecution may have lost the case the moment they decided to try it as a capital murder Death Penalty case rather than going for a lesser charge. Even though it's pure speculation, I can't help but believe that if the death penalty was never on the table we might have had a different outcome.

However, the court of public opinion is a very strong force and while they may have had strong convictions in going through with those charges, it wouldn't surprise me if the final nudge came from the throng of people seeking out blood for Caylee.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You realize that none of this links the actual killing to her, right? That's what you have to do to get convicted of first degree murder, actually murder someone (with the express intent to do so).


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



2008

June 16, 2008: 2-year-old Caylee Anthony is last seen alive leaving the home of her grandparents, George and Cindy Anthony, along with her mother Casey.

June 18, 2008: Casey Anthony borrows a shovel from Brian Burner, a neighbor of George and Cindy Anthony. Burner says that Anthony returned it an hour later.

June 20, 2008: Casey Anthony is captured in various photos partying at Fusion nightclub and participating in a “hard body contest.”

June 23, 2008: Casey Anthony and her boyfriend, Lazzaro, break into a shed at the Anthony family home to borrow her father’s gas cans to fill her car, which had run empty.

June 24, 2008: Casey Anthony gets into a fight with George Anthony about the gas and she storms out of the home. She tells her father that Caylee is with the babysitter, Zanny.

June 25, 2008: Cell phone records show she was in the area of her parents’ home.

July 15, 2008: George and Cindy Anthony pick up Casey’s car from a tow yard. George Anthony observes a strong odor emanating from the vehicle. Later, back at the Anthony family home, Casey tells her mother and brother, Lee Anthony, that she hasn’t seen Caylee in a month and that a babysitter named Zanaida Fernandez Gonzalez (Zanny) kidnapped her.

July 15-16, 2008: Casey Anthony takes police to the last place she says she saw Caylee. It turns out to be a vacant apartment. Authorities also take her to Universal Studios where she said she worked, but supervisors there say she hasn’t worked there in more than two years.

October 14, 2008: Casey Anthony indicted on charges of first-degree murder, along with aggravated manslaughter, aggravated child abuse and four counts of lying to police.

December 11, 2008: The skeletal remains of Caylee Anthony are discovered in a wooded area not far from the Anthony family home.




if i'm not mistaken u don't need to prove motive for such case.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2011)

Still nothing about the actual act of killing the child, which is what you need to tie her to the murder. It could simply be that she found her daughter dead.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

anuary 22, 2009 – The Florida State Attorney's Office releases 311 pages of new documents in the Caylee Anthony case. According to the documents, Caylee's skeletal remains had been placed in a cloth laundry hamper bag, prior to being placed inside a black plastic garbage bag. The documents further reveal that a backpack with the word 'adorable' on it, a Winnie the Pooh blanket, a size 3T shirt, a kid's pair of striped white shorts and small, cloth-type, iron on letters were found inside the bag. Perhaps most unsettling are paragraphs within a search-warrant affidavit, which detail the discovery of the remains and also the discovery of a "heart shaped" sticker that had been placed on duct tape that was found wrapped around the child's skull.

she was obviously suffocated to death.
 but be serious, lets say she wanted to find the real perpetrator to the crime . why would she lie to authorities and make up stories to mislead them? she has lost the credibility argument.


----------



## Fojos (Jul 6, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> . Great that you don't know your own legal system.



"This means that the proposition being presented by the prosecution must  be proven to the extent that there could be no "reasonable doubt" in the  mind of a "" that the defendant is guilty."

This can be interpreted in many ways. 

How else do you explain people who are imprisoned on false charges? When they're released later it's often because someone reviewed the evicence, what do you think that means?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2011)

Fojos said:


> "This means that the proposition being presented by the prosecution must  be proven to the extent that there could be no "reasonable doubt" in the  mind of a "" that the defendant is guilty."
> 
> This can be interpreted in many ways.
> 
> How else do you explain people who are imprisoned on false charges? When they're released later it's often because someone reviewed the evicence, what do you think that means?



It's an ideal, it's what the jury is supposed to do. That doesn't mean they always act in a reasonable way, they're humans after all. Just because someone would convict another person without being certain beyond reasonable doubt, doesn't mean the principle stops existing.



ajinko said:


> anuary 22, 2009 – The Florida State Attorney's Office releases 311 pages of new documents in the Caylee Anthony case. According to the documents, Caylee's skeletal remains had been placed in a cloth laundry hamper bag, prior to being placed inside a black plastic garbage bag. The documents further reveal that a backpack with the word 'adorable' on it, a Winnie the Pooh blanket, a size 3T shirt, a kid's pair of striped white shorts and small, cloth-type, iron on letters were found inside the bag. Perhaps most unsettling are paragraphs within a search-warrant affidavit, which detail the discovery of the remains and also the discovery of a "heart shaped" sticker that had been placed on duct tape that was found wrapped around the child's skull.
> 
> she was obviously suffocated to death.



Are you dim? Even if this did establish the cause of death, you have nothing to link casey anthony to it.



> but be serious,* lets say she wanted to find the real perpetrator to the crime* . why would she lie to authorities and make up stories to mislead them? she has lost the credibility argument.



Let's not say that.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't see what's so complicated about this? A small white child dies and the media blows up about it, people want to convict the mother of murder because they're emotionally driven morons despite the lack of evidence to convict her of murder.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

^ lol there is enough evidence. they are circumstanial not concrete like DNA. the evidence was enough for second degree but not first and that was the mistake.

the jury did not find her innocent, they just did not find the DNA nor a primary witness to put her to death  penalty.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> ^ lol there is enough evidence. they are circumstanial not concrete like DNA. the evidence was enough for second degree but not first and that was the mistake.
> 
> the jury did not find her innocent, they just did not find the DNA nor a primary witness to put her to death  penalty.



DNA and a primary witness seem like rather important things if you're going to convict someone of murder.  I'm glad she hasn't got the death penalty, as for something as trivial as this, it'd really put a bad light on the US, that such a barbaric legal system could exist.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

^ barbaric legal system? the u.s. system is the best for murderers. other countries are not so lenient.

u made another mistake. DNA or primary witness should be bread and butter for murder in the FIRST DEGREE. i don't understand why the jury didn't buy the motive,or took it into high conisderation  since motive did not need to be proven.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> ^ lol there is enough evidence. they are circumstanial not concrete like DNA. the evidence was enough for second degree but not first and that was the mistake.
> 
> the jury did not find her innocent, they just did not find the DNA nor a primary witness to put her to death  penalty.



They found her not guilty. Innocent until proven guilty, therefore they found her innocent.



> u made another mistake. DNA or primary witness should be bread and butter for murder in the FIRST DEGREE. i don't understand why the jury didn't buy the motive,or took it into high conisderation since motive did not need to be proven.



Because intent and motives matter when you're trying to prove first degree murder.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

^ they matter but they are not required to be proven. i don't know if i should take this jury seriously since they proclaimed casey is a good caring mother.

the jury wanted how did she die 
the jury wanted when did she die
the jury wanted motive

the jury did not believe the ducttape casued the death.
the jury did not believe the motive being casey wanting a more carefree life.
the jury believed casey lied becasue it was habitual not becasue she was trying to hide something.
the jury did not believe the smell of chloroform and decomposition in the trunk of the car nor the search made for breaking necks and how to make chloroform.

case end point - the jury did not want to put this women to death. they did not want that in their conscience. i say good job jose baez in the jury selection process. they most likely picked juries that are strongly against the death sentence.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> ^ they matter but they are not required to be proven. i don't know if i should take this jury seriously since they proclaimed casey is a good caring mother.
> 
> the jury wanted how did she die
> the jury wanted when did she die
> ...



The jury doesn't have to believe without sufficient evidence. You're basically saying "the jury didn't want to accept things that I accept without a second thought and they didn't reach the conclusions I did, therefore they're biased".

And yes, intent is 100% required for first degree murder. Without the intent to kill, there can be no murder.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally, I can stop seeing smug hack pop psychologists like Dr. Drew and Dr. Phil pontificate on narcissism every night on news channels, phony "legal experts", and people treating potential child murder like prime-time entertainment.

Oh, happy day.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Mael (Jul 6, 2011)

The courts rule innocent and by principle we have to respect that decision.

However I still think she's a horrible person and whether she was actually guilty or not have to live with this for the rest of her life.  Of course I hope to NOT see her in the club a week later chugging Hypnotiq...


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 6, 2011)

Mael said:


> The courts rule innocent and by principle we have to respect that decision.
> 
> However I still think she's a horrible person and* whether she was actually guilty or not have to live with this for the rest of her life*.  Of course I hope to NOT see her in the club a week later chugging Hypnotiq...



That's a punishment in its own, think how difficult it'll be for her to find work or live a normal life in the future, the memory of this case will be her prison.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> anuary 22, 2009 ? The Florida State Attorney's Office releases 311 pages of new documents in the Caylee Anthony case. According to the documents, Caylee's skeletal remains had been placed in a cloth laundry hamper bag, prior to being placed inside a black plastic garbage bag. The documents further reveal that a backpack with the word 'adorable' on it, a Winnie the Pooh blanket, a size 3T shirt, a kid's pair of striped white shorts and small, cloth-type, iron on letters were found inside the bag. Perhaps most unsettling are paragraphs within a search-warrant affidavit, which detail the discovery of the remains and also the discovery of a "heart shaped" sticker that had been placed on duct tape that was found wrapped around the child's skull.
> 
> she was obviously suffocated to death.
> but be serious, lets say she wanted to find the real perpetrator to the crime . why would she lie to authorities and make up stories to mislead them? she has lost the credibility argument.



As I'm sure you would have heard had you followed the trial, a good portion of the information released by the prosecutors at that time was false. There was no heart shaped sticker.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

i don't think this chick has any guilty conscience. but to say the least i don't think she will be partying..................she needs to get mask or plastic surguery and lie her way through the rest of her life.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this little tidbit



> But these days jurors seem to want more. The jurors who acquitted the so-called Rape Cops said they wanted to see some DNA. Before DNA, the jails were full of rapists, but now we want DNA.



Yeah, fuck you evidence


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 6, 2011)

We don't need no evidence, let the friend burn!


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Yeah, fuck you evidence



Who needs evidence when you got gut-feelings?


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2011)

Why do people not agree? If anything I can agree she is a god awful mom. As for murder it's iffy.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 6, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Who needs evidence when you got gut-feelings?



Exactly, truthniness trumps evidence


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Some Asshole said:
			
		

> She would have been convicted on "CSI."
> 
> The evidence to convict Casey Anthony in the tragic death of her 2-year-old daughter, Caylee, was there.
> 
> ...



The author is a despicable cretin.  This isn't television and they deserve to be punched in the genitals repeatedly for implying that a real justice system should operate like a hit crime drama.

Juries insulate defendants against mob rule and it worked here but the mob is pissed they won't get their pound of flesh because they obviously know better than the jury.

What this case actually proves is that we shouldn't be allowing cameras in the courtroom, ever, and that we would immensely benefit society by allowing the sort of people who want to rubberneck at murder trials to line up every morning as if they're going to get in before releasing packs of attack dogs on them.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The author is a despicable cretin.  This isn't television and they deserve to be punched in the genitals repeatedly for implying that a real justice system should operate like a hit crime drama.
> 
> Juries insulate defendants against mob rule and it worked here but the mob is pissed they won't get their pound of flesh because they obviously know better than the jury.
> 
> *What this case actually proves is that we shouldn't be allowing cameras in the courtroom, ever, and that we would immensely benefit society by allowing the sort of people who want to rubberneck at murder trials to line up every morning as if they're going to get in before releasing packs of attack dogs on them*.



Seriously.

Not saying Casey Anthony is innocent, I don't know or claim to know, but what's the point of being found innocent once your face will forever be associated with a heinous crime? Once you get accused of shit like this, it's over for your life.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Not saying Casey Anthony is innocent, I don't know or claim to know, but what's the point of being found innocent once your face will forever be associated with a heinous crime? Once you get accused of shit like this, it's over for your life.



She could always get wealthy taking people to court for slander


----------



## Bioness (Jul 6, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> She could always get wealthy taking people to court for slander



As well as all her television appearances 

and possibly a book called " Had I killed my baby"


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

there is no point to interviews or books. cause u know it' all lies. the jury was obviously selected of those that don't believe in death penalty. the prosecution was careless in jury selection i presume.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> there is no point to interviews or books. cause u know it' all lies.



But how are you going to know they're lies unless you read it?  If I were a publisher, I'd offer her a huge advance based on the publicity everyone has given her.

Congratulations.  You are going to make this woman rich.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

^ becasue she was convicetd of lieing to law enforcement officials?

oh good here is a book about this women and her bullshit and imaginary peoples. and ps that would be a bad move as people would start to boycott ur product.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 6, 2011)

> The jury of seven women and five men



Here lies the problem. You don't judge a women who has the potential to be executed by 7 women.



> ?What do guilty people do? They lie. They avoid. They run. They mislead, not just to their family, but the police. They divert attention away from themselves and they act like nothing is wrong. That?s why you heard about what happened in those 31 days.?



Exactly. If it was an accident she'd be wailing and crying the whole time, not trying to find scapegoats in her OWN FAMILY.

This reminds me of that bitch who drowned 7 of her kids and pleaded insane. No, you just couldn't handle taking care of that many kids and tried to find the easy way out. Don't sleep with every horny bastard in town then.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

she plans to have more babies.please god, don't let this happen.


----------



## Undead (Jul 6, 2011)

You know what really annoys me? The jury wasn't presented with the fact that Casey Anthony was out partying during those 31 days and other shit like that. They call it "irrelevant". WTF? That's important shit the jury needed to know.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> ^ becasue she was convicetd of lieing to law enforcement officials?
> 
> oh good here is a book about this women and her bullshit and imaginary peoples. and ps that would be a bad move as people would start to boycott ur product.



Hardly.  As this thread demonstrates, people will jump at the chance to be involved in something awful as long as it makes them feel good about themselves.  I don't see how a minor conviction is going to get in the way of a good book deal.

All she has to do is get a few good ghost writers with an eye for suspense--maybe the same guy OJ Simpson got, and all the publisher has to do is call the book entertainment.  Bam.  It'd rain dollars.

@Sarutobi
So people should all react to trauma like you think they should act and because her acts didn't match your expectations, the jury should have hung her from a gallows?


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

at the expense of little caylee...no i don't think people are as cold hearted as u make them seem.  and trust me people will boycott ur product and many other things.

and its not about people feeling good about themselves. it's about the injustice done to little caylee.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 6, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You know what really annoys me? The jury wasn't presented with the fact that Casey Anthony was out partying during those 31 days and other shit like that. They call it "irrelevant". WTF? That's important shit the jury needed to know.



Would that have eliminated reasonable doubt?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> at the expense of little caylee...no i don't think people are as cold hearted as u make them seem.  and trust me people will boycott ur product and many other things.
> 
> and its not about people feeling good about themselves. it's about the injustice done to little caylee.



There is nothing you can do with your sentiment to alter the fact that Caylee Anthony's life was cut short tragically early.  There's nothing anyone can do to change that injustice, especially not by feeling bad about that.

Why do you have such a hard-on to see her death "avenged" in some way--even if the person you want to take vengeance on is innocent?  That sounds like vengeance for the sake of vengeance, and is completely & utterly perverse.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 6, 2011)

don't bring OJ into this white people, this is ur problem


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

lol not vengence but justice. plus no she is not innocent, in the court it was only a technicality that she got away with.

we know she killed her but she gets away with it with technicality in a court of law. that's the sacrifice we sometimes have to  make to have fair justice system.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> lol not vengence but justice. plus no she is not innocent, in the court it was only a technicality that she got away with.
> 
> we know she killed her but she gets away with it with technicality in a court of law.



Reasonable doubt is a pretty important technicality...


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

u could grasp on straws all u want.......yes it is pretty important technicality in a court of law. however everything that happens in a court of law is not absolute truth or absolute justice.

i believe if it was second degree she most likely would have been convicted. see the difference. the prosecution made a tactical mistake.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 6, 2011)

So what if she did kill her kid? She could just have another one.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

^by law yes she is allowd to.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 6, 2011)

so basically the prosecution fucked up and she got away. why am i not surprised


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a death watch out for her 

Whatever, its the media's fault for even having this kind of circus


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> u could grasp on straws all u want.......yes it is pretty important technicality in a court of law. however everything that happens in a court of law is not absolute truth or absolute justice.
> 
> i believe if it was second degree she most likely would have been convicted. see the difference. the prosecution made a tactical mistake.



one is planning to kill the otehr is just getting someone killed becuse you where stupid so yes your right


----------



## hadou (Jul 6, 2011)

She either killed her daughter or knows who did it and how she died. Thus, the fact that she gets to walk free is ridiculous.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2011)

hadou said:


> She either killed her daughter or knows who did it and how she died. Thus, the fact that she gets to walk free is ridiculous.



the problem is they should not have charged her with 1st degree 2nd at best child neglect at worst but not 1st degree they done goofed.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

wtf u talking about hammer. they did not have the concrete evidence to charge her first degree. the jury said it themselves.the jury was disgusted with the decision but the evidence just wasn't there for first degree. stupid prosecution.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 6, 2011)

Meh. Turcotte's case is actually the one I think people should be outraged about in Canada.


----------



## hadou (Jul 6, 2011)

hammer said:


> the problem is they should not have charged her with 1st degree 2nd at best child neglect at worst but not 1st degree they done goofed.



I agree with you. If she had been charged with 2nd degree murder she would have been convicted. It is very hard to convict someone of 1st degree murder with circumstantial evidence, which is exactly what happened in this case.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> wtf u talking about hammer. they did not have the concrete evidence to charge her first degree. the jury said it themselves.the jury was disgusted with the decision but the evidence just wasn't there for first degree. stupid prosecution.



I just said they should have doen 2nd degree or child neglect


----------



## Synthetickiller (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not reading 17 pages. I'll just give my input.

The prosecution did not provide any evidence. No DNA, no wittnes, no proof of trama (poor autopsy at that), no true motive, just "theories" (she had more power over her mother with the child alive than dead), no proof of chloroform or anything else. Just tape, and no evidence pointing to Casey on the tape.

She was not found innocent, just not guilty, which is different. 

They can't even proved she sedated the child too much and she passed away due to that. That's just a theory as well.

If she was found guilty, it would just open the flood gates to accusations against anyone without an substantiating evidence. Well, it would be a precedence, but a perversion of the law and the justice system as a whole. The prosecution as to bear the weight of proving her guilt. She is not required to prove her innocence. This put the work on the government and helps restrict false accusations.

Obviously, her child is dead, but anything after that is a theory and no one besides Casey and a few others know the real truth.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

^ the prosecution did not have to prove motive. the motive was that she wanted a carefree life which wasn't going to be with caylee around. she was party girl.even the defense attorney called her a slut. 

i wouldn't say theories as she was the last person whom caylee was seen around with. they found strong presence of chloroform in the cars trunk. 

but u see these are all circumstantial evidence which would be categorized in beyond reasonable doubt, should be enough for second degree.

for first degree u need evidence that puts her in the crime scene. i don't know if the prosecution was just too overconfident.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> ^ *the prosecution did not have to prove motive*. the motive was that she wanted a carefree life which wasn't going to be with caylee around. she was party girl.even the defense attorney called her a slut.
> 
> i wouldn't say theories as she was the last person whom caylee was seen around with. they found strong presence of chloroform in the cars trunk.
> 
> ...



if tere no motive there should be no arrest


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2011)

It was probably Manslaughter, so no she wasn't guilty of murder.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

^ ^read the rules the prosecutions do not have to prove motive. they have to present one but do not have to prove it. it is difficult to prove motive because u can't read the defendants mind. u want to prove motiv u basically need something form the defendant mouth, diaries, letter, im's etc.

the prosecutions did show she partied the 31 days that caylee was missing,  got a tattoo that says living the good life etc.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> the prosecutions did show she partied the 31 days that caylee was missing,  got a tattoo that says living the good life etc.



And that's why Casey Anthony is free and innocent, because the prosecution relied on character attacks rather than building a solid case based on actual physical evidence.  

She was found innocent of child abuse, manslaughter, and first degree murder by a jury.  That's pretty much the highest standard of innocence you can get.  Slut shaming is not evidence


----------



## Yaypie (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## Vort (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't say I'm all that surprised by the outcome.  The prosecution failed to provide the evidence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Casey Anthony was guilty.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 6, 2011)

^ highest standard of innocence from acourt of law on first degree murder that was pursued without concrete evidence? 

if i recall one of the jury said that they were sick to the stomach for the verdict and were crying both men and women. the opinions of the jury does not matter since they had to rely on evidence. 

don't come up with highest standard of innocence bullshit. oj simpson got that too then.


----------



## Yaypie (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe she can form a support group...with OJ and the Ramsys.

And they can all find the real killerz together!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 6, 2011)

ajinko said:


> the opinions of the jury does not matter since they had to rely on evidence.



LOL wow, you don't see anything wrong with that statement?  "Their opinion doesn't matter because they couldn't just make up whatever they wanted to believe!!!".


----------



## Bioness (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jul 7, 2011)

So after all this what was the explanation(s) or conclusion for the causes of the death of the kid? Not only how she died on a vague way (drowning or not) but more information surrounding the circumstances. I haven't been following this case very closely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

It's okay, we've got a man on it:


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 7, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's okay, we've got a man on it:



Would Dexter be so unprofessional to kill someone who couldn't be found guilty due to lack of evidence ? I'd be surprised if some dumb fuck didn't kill her.


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Would Dexter be so unprofessional to kill someone who couldn't be found guilty due to lack of evidence ? I'd be surprised if some dumb fuck didn't kill her.



We've got our vigilantism.  However if OJ didn't wind up dead after his trial, I'm betting she'll be fine too.

The court made its decision.  It's just that I don't like this person as a human being.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> We've got our vigilantism.  However if OJ didn't wind up dead after his trial, I'm betting she'll be fine too.
> 
> The court made its decision.  It's just that I don't like this person as a human being.



Same here, I think the court made the right decision, she's just a terrible human being who shouldn't be allowed custody of children ever again.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2011)

Let's focus on the important thing here:

At least until the next sensationalist story, we're free from the clutches of faux public outrage and armchair lawyering.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2011)

the dexter thing wasnt funny the first time or the fuckign 5th time why would it be funny the 6th time.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

.  Apparently the media is now outraged that they have to pay money for information. 

Serves em right.  Jury pay is shit and this case took weeks out of their lives.  Hope the Circus has to pay out the ass for these interviews.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 7, 2011)

Good for him, he was called up to do this shit he might as well make money from it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 7, 2011)

Damn, I wish I could get paid for interviews.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck I missed Nancy Grace yesterday...


----------



## roninmedia (Jul 7, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> .  Apparently the media is now outraged that they have to pay money for information.
> 
> Serves em right.  Jury pay is shit and this case took weeks out of their lives.  Hope the Circus has to pay out the ass for these interviews.



I'm in that judicial jurisdiction and jurors get paid $15 a day. He should wait. I think the group can leverage a lot more money per juror than a single juror.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2011)

if he holds out too long he ain't gonna be paid shit since we'll be neck deep in another scandal that has rocked the nation


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2011)

I think what i got the most out of this whole case is FUCK REAL  NEWS I WANNA HEAR ABOUT SLUTS WHO MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE KILLED THEIR PRECIOUS WHITE GIRL DAUGHTER


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuck I missed Nancy Grace yesterday...





THE DEVIL IS DANCING TONIGHT


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2011)

God. I've waited 3 years for this. My mom has constantly watched Nancy Grace to the point of it being absurd and highly irritating. She always talks to me about it and just to see Nancy Grace so upset is probably one of the most hilarious sights of my life tbh. 

I do believe Casey killed her kid but they lacked the evidence to convict her. Both the prosecution and the defense were awful. Diarrhea tier, honestly. So I agree with the verdict as much as I'd love to see her punished for her crimes (which probably won't happen now). 

But, I have to say, I love how Nancy Grace is reacting ngl. It makes her ludicrous actions nearly worth the payout. How disgraceful.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

muffinssi said:


> God. I've waited 3 years for this. My mom has constantly watched Nancy Grace to the point of it being absurd and highly irritating. She always talks to me about it and just to see Nancy Grace so upset is probably one of the most hilarious sights of my life tbh.
> 
> I do believe Casey killed her kid but they lacked the evidence to convict her. Both the prosecution and the defense were awful. Diarrhea tier, honestly. So I agree with the verdict as much as I'd love to see her punished for her crimes (which probably won't happen now).
> 
> But, I have to say, I love how Nancy Grace is reacting ngl. It makes her ludicrous actions nearly worth the payout. How disgraceful.



Why would you watch Nancy Grace?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

Wait, this has been going on for three years?

Wow, I hadn't heard of it till a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Bill_gates (Jul 7, 2011)

Her jail time's less than a week but lets see how long she lasts in a nation thats out for her blood


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't worry people, Casey has a promising career ahead of her: 




Bill_gates said:


> Her jail time's less than a week but lets see how long she lasts in a nation thats out for her blood



This is why I think defendants should have anonymity, as opposed to a media circus calling for their blood.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2011)

i just wanna see her tits


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2011)

I doubt someone is really going to try and kill her.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why would you watch Nancy Grace?



I said my mom did. I never said I did. I did tune in last night just to see how indignant she was all in the name of victim's rights.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 7, 2011)

if she gets near their kids or little loved ones, yes they will kill her.
after all she wants more little caylees and dreams of being pregnant. she also wants to adopt. stupid bitch there was only one caylee and there won't be another caylee.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 7, 2011)

I hate her smug smile.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 7, 2011)

what kind of mother smiles likes that while their 2 year old is dead? there is no sense of grief on her face.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 7, 2011)

Rob said:


> Don't worry people, Casey has a promising career ahead of her:



This isn't fair, MG works so hard yet he gets nothing like this.


----------



## hadou (Jul 7, 2011)

ajinko said:


> what kind of mother smiles likes that while their 2 year old is dead? there is no sense of grief on her face.



What is even more terrible is that she spent a month partying and having the time of her life while she knew her dead daughter was decomposing in the car.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2011)

ajinko said:


> what kind of mother smiles likes that while their 2 year old is dead? there is no sense of grief on her face.



She's not going to prison, that's something to smile about.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 7, 2011)

She spent two years in jail and now she is free. She spent half the life of thead child in prison. She can be happy.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> She's not going to prison, that's something to smile about.



She's also not being put to death. That is most definitely something to smile about. 

Her defense team also gets to celebrate a job well done because she was already swinging in the court of public opinion. The jury did their duty, the prosecution didn't overcome their burden, and the defense poked enough holes in their  case to win. Things worked the way they were supposed to legally. 
Did she do it? Maybe, probably at best, but we shouldn't convict on "maybe" and "probably," and most definitely not where the prosecution just expects the jury to connect the dots that aren't there.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 7, 2011)

hadou said:


> What is even more terrible is that she spent a month partying and having the time of her life while she knew her dead daughter was decomposing in the car.



You can't be sure why she was doing that, she may have been doing that as relief, like how people turn to drinking in such stressful situations.


----------



## ajinko (Jul 7, 2011)

but she admitted she knew casey was dead and where she was since she apparently  said casey drowned in apool and they covered it up.

here let me dig another hole why would put tape over her mouth and nose if she drowned what is it a disposing ritual...............


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2011)

That is not the look or actions of a mother who's child "accidentally" died or is missing. 

I can't believe the jury. Oh, well let's not look at the fecking tape over the child's mouth who supposedly "drowned".


----------



## ajinko (Jul 7, 2011)

and it was same tape type that was found in their garage..............and she borrowed the neighbors shovel, why was the car towed...............why did it smell like decomposing bodies and chloroform?

you have no idea how severly butthurt i am over this case.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2011)

hammer said:


> the dexter thing wasnt funny the first time or the fuckign 5th time why would it be funny the 6th time.


It's not funny to you probably because you don't understand the joke maybe? Dexter takes place in the same state this happened in, so you should expect the connection to be made. Don't like it cover your eyes.


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2011)

no I know ehs from florda but the fact of the matter is it got old fucking fast


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2011)

You can't type with your eyes covered


----------



## Bill_gates (Jul 10, 2011)

those 12 jurors names need to be released immediately


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 10, 2011)

Bill_gates said:


> those 12 jurors names need to be released immediately



Why ? So you can kill'em for not agreeing with your mob rule, you sick fuck ?


----------

